# Tengo mis ahorros en Real Brasileño y me vuelvo a España... ¿qué hacer?



## xuncall (23 Sep 2015)

Buenas,

Antes de nada, y sobre todo, pido un poco de consideración con mensajes de troleo. Estoy bastante jodido por la situación y necesito consejo e información. Ya bastante me troleo yo a mi mismo con lo que os voy a contar.

Hace unos 4 años me fui a vivir a Río de Janeiro donde seguiré hasta agosto de 2016 en que me vuelvo para Galicia. Por aquel entonces el euro se cambiaba a 2,5 reales. Ahora mismo está a 4,6.

Tuve la "maravillosa" idea hace 3 años de traerme todos mis ahorros para aquí (unos 20.000 euros), cuando estaba a 2,80, principalmente por el tema de los intereses que dan los bancos, que es otro mundo con respecto a España.

Bien, evidentemente no pasa un día en que no llore por dentro por haber traído el dinero, pero ya está hecho. Acudo a vosotrxs para *ver si me podéis dar pistas sobre 3 cosas*:

1. Cambio ya a euros todo lo que tengo, perdiendo casi la mitad de mis ahorros con respecto a hace 3 años, o esta orgía en algún momento tendrá que parar?

2. ¿Qué medios veis más factibles para cambiar reales por euros sin perder tanto valor como con el cambio normal? Yo estoy pensando en electrónica de alto valor de segunda mano, como cámaras reflex, teléfonos, etc. Aún me quedan dos viajes para Galicia hasta volverme y estoy acostumbrado con el asunto compra-venta. Estoy abierto a otras alternativas que se os ocurran.

3. Creéis que al año que viene, con las olimpiadas, esta tendencia se revertirá aunque sea poco y temporalmente?


Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (23 Sep 2015)

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=EURBRL%3DX+Interactive#{%22range%22:%22max%22,%22allowChartStacking%22:true}

El declive del Real de Brasil se debe a la caida del petroleo, principalmente, a mi modo de ver.

Yo no hubiera metido todo en esta moneda, pero si ahora se trata de "minimizar" el daño, no creo que vendiera en mínimos, me esperaría a que se recuperase, pero todo depende de la falta que le haga ese dinero.


----------



## Karma police (23 Sep 2015)

Joder hamijo, te acompaño en el sentimiento.


----------



## Le Truhan (23 Sep 2015)

No vendas ahora ni de coña, perderias muchisimo dinero, espera a que suba el petróleo y las materias primas y recupera algo.


----------



## xuncall (23 Sep 2015)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=EURBRL%3DX+Interactive#{%22range%22:%22max%22,%22allowChartStacking%22:true}
> 
> El declive del Real de Brasil se debe a la caida del petroleo, principalmente, a mi modo de ver.
> 
> Yo no hubiera metido todo en esta moneda, pero si ahora se trata de "minimizar" el daño, no creo que vendiera en mínimos, me esperaría a que se recuperase, pero todo depende de la falta que le haga ese dinero.



Lo que me acojona es que hay gente (claro, todo dios opina, a saber) que está diciendo que puede llegar a 6R por euro...

Sin duda fue error enorme meter casi todo. Era una época en que no me interesaba por estas cosas. Hoy, aunque no sé mucho más, hubiera sido suficiente lo que sé para no hacerlo, y sobre todo hubiera recurrido a lugares como este para informarme. Pero el daño ya está hecho, toca apechugar.

Y no, por suerte tengo alto nivel de formación y algo de dinero allá junto con familia y recursos en Galicia, por lo que no me hace falta urgentemente el cambio. Mi preocupación es exactamente la que dices, minimizar daños.

Me entró más miedito aún cuando hoy vi un artículo que hablaba que el Real en Julio era la moneda más sobrevalorada del mundo, con el asunto del Big Mac... pfff...

¿Me estoy quieto? Si hay recuperación puede ir para años, imagino...

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 21:38 ----------




Le Truhan dijo:


> No vendas ahora ni de coña, perderias muchisimo dinero, espera a que suba el petróleo y las materias primas y recupera algo.



Eso es lo que llevo pensando los dos últimos meses, estarme quiero y mantener la calma, que es tontería vender en momentos como este a no ser que necesites urgentemente la pasta. Pero es que en sólo ese tiempo ha pasado más o menos de 3,50R-euro, a 4,60-euro... yo en mi vida vi algo igual sin contar situaciones de conflictos armados-políticos... si bien Brasil vive algo así pero de forma encubierta.

¿Y si me aguanto y se dispara a 6R? Pero al mismo tiempo pienso que un país emergente como Brasil, con todos los recursos naturales que tiene y potencial en diferentes ámbitos, esta devaluación tan bestia no puede ser algo permanente... o viajo demasiado?


----------



## fvckCatalonia (23 Sep 2015)

Vender en epoca de panico = no way

Yo esperaria a ver si el pais se recupera con las Olimpiadas. 

Despues de las Olimpiadas, probablemente se den el gran batacazo, como ocurrio aqui en 1993.


----------



## chema1970 (23 Sep 2015)

*Ocu*

Lo suyo es aguantar,en la OCU incluso aconsejan comprar bonos brasileños, y son bastante prudentes...
No obstante el que se juega la cuartos eres tu, tmb esta la opción de cambiar solo una parte...


----------



## Namreir (23 Sep 2015)

Vas a perder 12.000 euros, no es para tanto.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 22:55 ----------

Asume las perdidas.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (23 Sep 2015)

Como paisano tuyo (de A Rua de Petin), vayan por delante mis ánimos. El consejo que te daría ya te lo han dado algunos: no vendas ahora. Espera al respiro que puede darse con el burbujón de la olimpiadas, después llegára el infierno de verdad a Brasil. Si puedes librar algo y volver para acá ya sabes que aquí con poco dinero y apoyo de la familia se vive del lujo.

Suerte


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2015)

Hola, xuncall: Lamento decirle que la coyuntura para el Real Brasileño es pésima y no tiene buena "pinta" a futuro. Aunque eso no es algo que le suceda únicamente a la moneda brasileña, ya que la fortaleza del USD está provocando que casi todas las monedas se hayan devaluado en su cruce, pero especialmente las emergentes. Ahora mismo están en mínimos la Lira turca, el Rand sudáfricano, la Rupia india, el Rublo ruso...

Ya sé que Vd. me habla del cambio EUR/BRL, pero bueno puede hacer una simple prospección y es más o menos lo mismo... aunque en el USD se acentúa más.

Brasil SÍ que es rico en Materias Primas, tanto en minería como petróleo, pero estamos inmersos en una etapa muy bajista en las mismas y eso se va a notar en su divisa. Todos los países productores de Petróleo están cayendo fuertemente en sus divisas con el cruce con el USD.

La verdad, habría que haber cambiado mucho antes... Lástima que no me leyera en su momento, cuando cotizaba a 1,8 contra el USD, ya que entonces ya avanzaba lo que le venía a las divisas emergentes. 

En fin, no me atrevo a aconsejarle qué hacer... Simplemente, le digo cómo está el panorama y tampoco le "descubro" nada, ya que Vd. conoce la realidad brasileña actual. Quizás, podría esperar a que el mercado de divisas se calme un "poco", que el Petróleo se recupere también algo, las Olimpíadas...

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## Poseidón (23 Sep 2015)

Putadon. Animo


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2015)

y porque el euro se ha depreciado, sino aun palmarias mas.


----------



## Madrillín (24 Sep 2015)

Es bastante probable que vaya a peor antes de mejorar.

Si te hace falta el dinero en menos de 4 años yo lo sacaría, pero si puedes tirar sin él intentaría sacarlo más adelante, como ya te han aconsejado.

No lo tienes en pesos argentinos, no lo tienes en bolívares. Lo tienes en reales y se recuperará cuando EE.UU. suba tipos y las materias primas empiecen a recuperarse. ¡Ánimo y no desesperes!


----------



## entwine (24 Sep 2015)

Hola.

Esto es un poco como en la bolsa.
Como nadie sabe lo que podría pasar, igual podrías cambiar un % del total (un 30-40%) y esperar con el resto.
Preveo que si se fuera a 6 como dices te entraría el pánico total y venderías, de forma que al menos habrías recuperado algo más.


Saludos.


----------



## temistocles (24 Sep 2015)

Ni idea de cómo va a evolucionar el real en los próximos meses.
Ahora tienes que elegir entre una cantidad fija de euros si conviertes ahora, que te garantiza un determinado nivel de consumo cuando vuelvas aquí, o una cantidad indeterminada, según la fluctuación BRL/EUR. Me parece importante el matiz de tener los ahorros en una moneda más o menos estable o en una moneda susceptible de sufrir episodios de hiperinflación.
Plantéate si, en otras circunstancias, especularías en forex a favor del real. Si la respuesta es no, es absurdo seguir asumiendo riesgos. Los activos en los que inviertes deben depender de tus expectativas de evolución de esos activos, no al revés.
Creo que en finanzas no tiene mucho sentido llorar por la leche derramada.


----------



## sakeo (24 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, xuncall: Lamento decirle que la coyuntura para el Real Brasileño es pésima y no tiene buena "pinta" a futuro. Aunque eso no es algo que le suceda únicamente a la moneda brasileña, ya que la fortaleza del USD está provocando que casi todas las monedas se hayan devaluado en su cruce, pero especialmente las emergentes. Ahora mismo están en mínimos la Lira turca, el Rand sudáfricano, la Rupia india, el Rublo ruso...
> 
> Ya sé que Vd. me habla del cambio EUR/BRL, pero bueno puede hacer una simple prospección y es más o menos lo mismo... aunque en el USD se acentúa más.
> 
> ...



Fernando, pensaba que le recomendarías unas onzas de plata u oro para traer a españa...

Yo mucho antes de comprar maquinas reflex, electrónica ect, te recomedaría traer algo de oro en monedas.

O quizás se puedan comprar algún columnario o real de a 8 a buen precio en una numismática de confianza y venderlo por aquí.

Si consigues algo de oro más barato que españa, tienes un chollo.

Salu2


----------



## Fausto1880 (24 Sep 2015)

Para saber como va a evolucionar la economía de Brasil debes mirar a quien gobierna Brasil. Los buenos presidentes aprovechan las crisis para mejorar el país. Los malos convierten en problemas incluso las situaciones más favorables.

Éste es el rostro que dirige Brasil.







Así que ya sabes como evolucionará el tema.

---

Lo de conseguir monedas antiguas parece una buena opción. El problema es que no te metan falsificaciones.

También puedes mirar las piedras preciosas y semipreciosas.

La opción de asumir pérdidas me parece adecuada, pero esperaría un poco antes de cambiar en euros. No por la posible mejora en Brasil, sino por ver en qué queda la movida migratoria en Europa y las elecciones en España. No vayas a pasar de Guatemala a Guatepeor.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Sep 2015)

Acabo de leer el tema de comprar electrónica y demás.

Brasil es de los países con los mayores impuestos a la importación, salvo que exista alguna maniobra para no pagarlos si se sale del país, por lo que no lo recomendaría.

Mientras espera con ese dinero inmovilizado supongo que lo mejor sería tenerlo en un depósito, ya que supongo los tipos de interés estarán altos, la última vez que miré andaban por el 12 o 13%, así por lo menos puede amortiguar parte del guantazo durante un tiempo hasta que mejore el tipo de cambio.

Es una situación jodida, pero al menos le servirá para aprender que el ahorro se tiene que hacer en monedas serias ( GBP, USD, CHF, EUR... ) si se quiere permanecer en liquidez.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2015)

sakeo dijo:


> Fernando, pensaba que le recomendarías unas onzas de plata u oro para traer a españa...
> 
> Yo mucho antes de comprar maquinas reflex, electrónica ect, te recomedaría traer algo de oro en monedas.
> 
> ...



Hola, sakeo: No lo he hecho por tres razones:

1ª) A xuncall le preocupa recuperar parte del capital perdido en un relativo escaso período de tiempo.

2ª) xuncall ha cometido errores que entiendo se deben a una escasa formación financiera, por tanto "recomendarle" entrar en los MPs no parece la mejor opción e incluso podría empeorar su actual situación. Los MPs no atraviesan por un buen momento y son para el largo plazo.

Lo que no acabo de entender es porque xuncall no optó por dos cuentas en dos divisas, ya que en muchos países emergentes se suele abrir en la moneda local, que ofrecen mayores intereses (caso de Brasil) y otra en USD, que también ofrecen intereses muy altos y cubren en parte el factor divisa.
Vamos, digo el USD porque suele ser la opción más habitual en los países emergentes, pero podría haber sido cualquier otra divisa "sólida"...

3ª) Si no entiendes sobre Divisas, menos conocimientos se tendrán sobre los MPs y luego con esa premisa, comprar en Brasil es una opción a evitar. Además, ahora mismo, me imagino que allí los MPs deben tener un sobre precio sobre el Spot. En Argentina, por ejemplo, lo tienen...

Saludos.


----------



## xuncall (24 Sep 2015)

Buenas de nuevo,

Tenía pensado responder de forma separada, pero dada la cantidad de respuestas (que os agradezco de corazón) voy a hacer una respuesta generalizada. Vaya por delante de nuevo mi agradecimiento, sobre todo porque gente con trayectoria en el foro se ha parado para echar un cable.

En primer lugar, ahora tengo la duda de si cambiar sobre un 30% ahora como apuntáis algunxs, y esperar al momento olimpiadas para el resto... Otra opción como apuntó otrx compa es esperar unos años. Tener el dinero aquí no me hace gracia, pero estoy casado con brasileña y en breve tendré nacionalidad, así que eso facilita las cosas. Además, como dije, llevarme el dinero ya para Galicia afortunadamente no es un imperativo, tengo alternativas.

Me he quedado un poco "ko" con los comentarios de fernandojcg... Según él estoy bien fastidiado... miedo me da. En relación a monedas, oro o piedras preciosas, es una opción que también pensé y que no descarto para nada, puedo ponerme a aprender sobre el tema si así salvo buena parte de mis ahorros... *Acepto sugerencias* o. Y sí Fernando, todos los días me lamento por no haberme pasado antes por aquí por el foro para informarme de si llevar el dinero... Un error que me saldrá muy caro, pero ya está hecho. Y no hice lo de tener mis ahorros en reales y dólares por puro desconocimiento, nada más...
Ah, en relación a la electrónica soy consciente del sobrevalor aquí de la misma por los impuestos increíbles de este país, pero es un tema que controlo bastante, sobre todo de segunda mano, y ya he estado viendo posibilidades de comprar y vender de forma que el euro me salga a 3R más o menos. El caso es que podría hacer una parte con eso, no mucho más.

Otra cosa que me sorprendió es que algunxs me habláis como si yo fuera un "jugador" de bolsa o si me dedicara a esto y por eso me tengo que "j...." por haber perdido... No van por ahí los tiros, por favor. Tan sólo soy un ignorante de estos temas y por eso estoy en el follón que estoy intentando salvar los muebles que pueda.

Sí, "pelotazo_especulativo", lo del depósito lo tengo en mente. De hecho desde hace esos 3 años tengo el dinero no en depósito pero sí en cuenta de ahorro, que me está generando unos 450-500 reales al mes, lo que antes eran unos 150 euros y que ahora son 100. Amortigua un poco el golpe. Tengo que informarme de si el depósito da mucho más o sólo un poco para ver si merece la pena.

Por cierto, quería agradeceros a cada unx la ayuda pero no veo por ningún lado el botón de agradecer... EDITO: vale, acabo de ver que al llegar a 10 mensajes te deja, lo típico . Allá voy.

Y un último comentario, lo de Dilma... A mí no me gusta el actual gobierno porque yo me sitúo más a la izquierda que el PT, sobre todo en materia económica, pero lo de mal gobierno del PT depende de quién lo mire. Muchas cosas se han hecho de forma lamentable, pero millones de personas en Brasil que antes no comían comen, y que antes no estudiaban estudian.


Un gran abrazo a todxs!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Sep 2015)

xuncall dijo:


> Ah, en relación a la electrónica soy consciente del sobrevalor aquí de la misma por los impuestos increíbles de este país, pero es un *tema que controlo bastante, sobre todo de segunda mano*, y ya he estado viendo posibilidades de comprar y vender de forma que el euro me salga a 3R más o menos. El caso es que podría hacer una parte con eso, no mucho más.



Los consejos de fernando son muy razonables, vale la pena que reflexiones, pero para mi es determinante este párrafo que has escrito. Se puede ganar dinero en cualquier tipo de inversión/negocio mientras sepas del tema, este conocimiento es el que te permite detectar diferencias de valor (comprar barato, vender caro) y, sobretodo, la tendencia de esta oferta y demanda. 

Si realmente sabes de este tema, y tienes claro que la demanda y precios en españa seguirán razonablemente, yo no dudaria en hacerlo al menos con una fracción de tus ahorros. Solo informate bien del tema de aranceles y límites, supongo que siendo de segunda mano será mas fácil pasarlos como propios.

suerte!


----------



## xuncall (24 Sep 2015)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Los consejos de fernando son muy razonables, vale la pena que reflexiones, pero para mi es determinante este párrafo que has escrito. Se puede ganar dinero en cualquier tipo de inversión/negocio mientras sepas del tema, este conocimiento es el que te permite detectar diferencias de valor (comprar barato, vender caro) y, sobretodo, la tendencia de esta oferta y demanda.
> 
> Si realmente sabes de este tema, y tienes claro que la demanda y precios en españa seguirán razonablemente, yo no dudaria en hacerlo al menos con una fracción de tus ahorros. Solo informate bien del tema de aranceles y límites, supongo que siendo de segunda mano será mas fácil pasarlos como propios.
> 
> suerte!




Así es compa, controlo bastante, llevo unos 15 años comprando-vendiendo una media de 30-50 aparatos tecnológicos al año, y tres años comparando precios en Brasil y España. De hecho en el pasado me plantearon montar algún tipo de negocio al respecto, algo que rechacé porque no me gusta ganar el dinero así, sólo lo hago para propio consumo (me gusta mucho la tecnología).

Sí, con una parte de mi dinero pienso hacer eso. Justamente esta semana quedaré para comprar una Surface Pro para vender en Coruña en diciembre que si todo va como los precios indican en ambos lados, me puede dar un cambio de 1 euro a 3 o 3,20 reales, lo cual ahora para mí es un sueño.

Y has dado en el clavo, por eso lo hago con cosas de segunda mano, por el tema impuestos fundamentalmente que hacen que esa posibilidad de comprar barato y vender "caro" no sea tal. Primero porque el valor de la electrónica aquí nueva es una barbaridad, y segundo porque no puedo pasarla en los aeropuertos como propia, algo que he hecho muchas veces (pero al contrario, para vender aquí en Brasil, algo de lo que también me arrepiento amargamente...).


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2015)

Hola, xuncall: Como le dice EstudianteTesorero, haría bien en intentar salvar lo "salvable" dedicando una parte de ese dinero al "negocio" que Vd. conoce y que yo, por ejemplo, desconozco.

Yo de lo que "entiendo", hasta cierto punto, es de Economía, mercados, etc. y de ahí mis comentarios sobre el Real Brasileño y la Economía de Brasil. En el hilo donde suelo escribir, ya se adelantó todo esto hace tiempo y, últimamente, se ha vuelto a insistir en el tema.

¿Se ha fijado Vd. en el Bovespa? Y en la pendiente de caída que le queda... ¿Ha visto las fuertes caídas que se han producido en empresas ligadas a la Economía REAL como, por ejemplo, Gerdau, Petrobras, Vale Do Rio, Usiminas...? En Petrobras ya sabemos que hay "algo" más, pero tampoco ese "motivo" justificaría una caída que está indicando que sobre Brasil y Sudamérica se cierne una TORMENTA muy FUERTE...

Ahora mismo, el Índice del Dólar está cayendo, pero por el contrario el Real Brasileño continúa con su depreciación... ¿Cuánto puede durar esta situación en el BRL? Pues, se comenta que se podría caer todavía un 20%-25%, aunque esos son "análisis" que pueden fracasar, pero NO se engañe porque el Real Brasileño lo tiene MAL... Eso SÍ, cambiar ahora no sé si es lo más "prudente" y también le diré que en el largo plazo -y puede que bastante...- las divisas acaban alcanzando cierto "equilibrio", es decir que una vez pasada la "tormenta", exista una recuperación de la Economía mundial, por tanto de la brasileña, suba el precio del Crudo, etc., pues el BRL debería recuperar buena parte de lo perdido.

Una opción, teniendo en cuenta el precio del Oro, es comprar algo ahí si obtiene un buen precio de compra. A LARGO plazo, el Oro debería recuperarse, pero claro el cuándo NADIE se lo puede garantizar. Y la Plata descartela y es BAJISTA. También lo es el Oro, pero tiene una mayor asociación a lo que se considera valor monetario.

Ciertamente, desde Lula Brasil ha ganado mucho terreno en muchos aspectos, pero claro es muy fácil criticar desde aquí sin conocer la realidad de allí. Afortunadamente, tengo bastantes amigos en Brasil y la información que recibo es menos sesgada.

Por cierto, le dejo un enlace que acabo de leer y que va en la misma dirección que le he apuntado en mis comentarios...

- ¿Qué pasa con el real brasileño y por qué se está hundiendo? - Economía - CNNExpansion.com

Y no pierda el animo, que de casi todo se sale... Lo principal, "serenarse", "reflexionar" y no tomar decisiones precipitadas y producto del "pánico".

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (24 Sep 2015)

Buenas xuncall;
Antes de nada empezar, decirte que cada uno debe ser responsable las decisiones que tome con su dinero y que perder 10.000€, si haces los deberes y aprendes algo, al acabar todo esto no te parecerá para tanto. 

Bajo mi punto de vista Brasil sólo puede empeorar. Hace años que me intereso por este país (ya que tengo un amigo viviendo ahí) y todas las noticias que llegan son malas.
Por aquí te han dicho que el Real está bajo por una bajada en las materias primas y sí, llevan razón, pero me atrevo a aventurar que cuando las materias suban Brasil no se va a recuperar.
La madre del cordero es la burbuja inmobiliaria que lleva años gestándose y que va a convertir a la economía Brasileña en un agujero negro que absorberá la poca riqueza que queda en el país... de lo que quede ya se ocuparán las autoridades de parasitarlo vía impuestos (sí, serán todavía más abusivos de lo que son).

Llevo tres años avisando a mi amigo que se largue de ahí, cada vez las cosas van a peor y le resulta más difícil volver. A ti te voy a decir lo mismo, intenta volver a España en cuanto puedas y no lo retrases.

Para mi el año que viene con las olimpiadas no se revertirá la tendencia, lo más probable es que se estabilice la cosa, ahora cuando acaben las olimpiadas....

Repito, sólo tu serás responsable de tus actos.

Saludos y ánimo.


----------



## xuncall (24 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, xuncall: Como le dice EstudianteTesorero, haría bien en intentar salvar lo "salvable" dedicando una parte de ese dinero al "negocio" que Vd. conoce y que yo, por ejemplo, desconozco.
> 
> Yo de lo que "entiendo", hasta cierto punto, es de Economía, mercados, etc. y de ahí mis comentarios sobre el Real Brasileño y la Economía de Brasil. En el hilo donde suelo escribir, ya se adelantó todo esto hace tiempo y, últimamente, se ha vuelto a insistir en el tema.
> 
> ...





Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Buenas xuncall;
> Antes de nada empezar, decirte que cada uno debe ser responsable las decisiones que tome con su dinero y que perder 10.000€, si haces los deberes y aprendes algo, al acabar todo esto no te parecerá para tanto.
> 
> Bajo mi punto de vista Brasil sólo puede empeorar. Hace años que me intereso por este país (ya que tengo un amigo viviendo ahí) y todas las noticias que llegan son malas.
> ...




Antes de nada, de nuevo gracias a ambos por tan reflexionados consejos. 

Voy a ser claro, el miedo se está apoderando de mí. No haré ninguna tontería ni actuaré impulsivamente, inclusive porque soy una persona bastante tranquila, pero por dentro la cosa está agitada y mucho. Tras vuestros dos mensajes me he quedado realmente preocupado. Entiendo que no pensáis en una recuperación de Brasil ni siquiera a medio plazo, digamos 5 años. Tengo 36, y si la recuperación (en caso de que la hubiera) se fuera a 10 años o más, esos años a mi edad ya son muchos. Ahí sí que me entran las dudas nuevamente de si actuar ya... Comentarios anteriores me decían que justo ahora es cuando no tengo que cambiar todo (tal vez sólo una parte), pero parece que vosotros no pensáis del todo así... Lo dicho, estoy intranquilo ahora.

Fernando, no, no estaba al tanto de todas esas cosas... si lo hubiera estado no habría pasado esto. Gracias por la info... Al mismo tiempo, me asalta la siguiente duda: he comprobado como todas las monedas comentadas, rupia, rublo, rand, real, etc. han seguido una tendencia parecida desde comienzos de año con respecto al dólar, imagino que relacionado con el petróleo. Entonces, y aún asumiendo que Brasil se dará (aún más) el gran batacazo después de las olimpiadas como todo apunta, ¿esas caídas coordinadas no apuntan a una cuestión más internacional?. Ojo, no entiendo nada de esto, es sólo lo que la lógica me lleva a pensar. Y si fuera así, una cuestión de fortaleza del dólar, la cosa sería menos grave para mí que si fuera una cuestión exclusiva de debilidad brasileña.
Ah, Fernando, me estoy interesando por lo del oro, pero como adivinarás no tengo ni idea de por dónde empezar y si realmente me saldría más a cuenta que cambiar reales a euros... ¿consejos?

Crisis warrior, ¿por qué hablas de deberes y aprender algo? Quiero decir, estás insinuando la posibilidad de aprender para invertir en bolsa o algo similar? Si es así te lo agradezco, pero nunca me he interesado en este mundo por lo oscuro que es buena parte de él en términos éticos (y no quiero empezar un debate sobre esto por favor, sólo busco salidas para no perder mucho dinero). Y lo de que soy responsable de mis decisiones ya lo sé hombre, soy adulto, en ningún momento he echado la culpa a nadie pienso yo. Sólo estoy buscando salidas.


Gracias de nuevo y saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2015)

Hola, xuncall: De entrada, le diré que creo que Crisis Warrior (buen forero) ha pretendido decirle que esa potencial perdida puede servirle como "experiencia" en la vida y aprender de ella. Si le soy sincero, xuncall, normalmente los que hemos estado en los "mercados" sabemos también lo que es perder "dinero" y ganar en "experiencia"...

Mire, xuncall, no hay nada peor que ser neófito en materia financiera, encontrarse con una perdida potencial de dinero y tener un exceso de información que le será imposible "procesar"...

¿5 años? Hoy en día eso es ya largo plazo... Los "tempos" han cambiado mucho en materia económica y tiene que tener claro que de la Recesión de 2008 NUNCA hemos salido y lo único que ha sucedido es que de alguna manera se "frenó" la caída, y que más pronto que tarde parece que se va a reanudar. Mejor prueba de ello la hemos tenido con la decisión de la FED de no subir los tipos de interés y eso que eran de un misero 0,25%...

Si se fija, las cuatro divisas que le indiqué pertenecen a los BRICS y faltaba el Yuan, que también se está devaluando, aunque esa divisa está fuertemente intervenida por el Gobierno chino, pero NO olvidemos que China se está desacelerando y MUCHO... Bien, si esos países eran los que tenían que tirar de la Economía mundial, pues cuál le parece a Vd. que es el futuro más "inmediato"... peroooo, hay MÁS: fijese también la evolución sufrida por monedas más "sólidas" como el Euro (EUR), el Dólar Canadiense (CAD), el Dólar Australiano (AUD), la Corona Noruega (NOK). Lo MISMO, más "suave", pero lo MISMO... El "Rey" ahora mismo es el USD y ¡ojo! si rompe con fuerza los 100 el Índice del Dólar.

Con lo que le he comentado está claro que vamos a ver un recrudecimiento de la Crisis y tanto Divisas como Materias Primas lo están descontando... Los más afectados siempre serán los más débiles y esos suelen ser los emergentes... donde se encuentra Brasil. Por cierto, ya conoce Vd. la Inflación que existe en Brasil y que para nada se ha conseguido "normalizar" y eso tenderá a empeorar.

En fin, lo que le comento es lo que tiene más posibilidades de producirse y entonces la mejor opción sigue siendo la de salir de Brasil, a no ser que tenga un trabajo más o menos "sólido", pero si Vd. tiene salida laboral en España pues mejor no se lo piense mucho. Tiene de tiempo hasta las Olimpiadas para "meditarlo" y para entonces igual nos hemos equivocado en nuestros análisis y todo pinta mejor para Vd.

Respecto a la perdida de ese dinero, es una cuestión de recuperar lo posible, sabiendo que el total es casi imposible, pero también podría haberse comprado un determinado coche y perderlo en un accidente... sin un seguro a todo riesgo. En la vida, lo más normal es ir "perdiendo" dinero por el camino.

NO, no se meta en Bolsa... Ni es el momento ni Vd. tiene los conocimientos para adentrarse en un mar lleno de tiburones. Y respecto al Oro, pues tampoco meta mucho ahí y mejor lo estudia... Le dejo el enlace a un hilo de un buen amigo mío...

- www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/566340-oro-fisico-dummies.html

En fin, xuncall, NO le puedo ofrecer "soluciones", aunque "algo" hay en lo que le hemos comentado EstudianteTesorero, Crisis Warrior y yo... Sin embargo, le hemos aportado unos datos que Vd. desconocía y que le permitirán situarse mejor en la REALIDAD que se vive y que, a pesar de todo, solemos desconocer. Así es la vida y dicen -a veces con razón- que se aprende a base de "palos"...

Saludos y me reitero en mis ánimos.


----------



## elduende (24 Sep 2015)

Brasil se enfrenta a la tormenta perfecta:

-Siguió el modelo español de crecer a base de crédito, superándonos ampliamente (pagan a crédito hasta las compras del super).
-Ha llegado al pico del petroleo, el petroleo que le queda es más caro y difícil de extraer, en un momento en que el precio del barril está por los suelos.
-La crisis china está afectando a todos los exportadores de minerales (los precios también están por los suelos). Y china sólo va a bajar.
-Está siendo muy afectado por el cambio climático, con una falta de agua tremenda por la zona de San Paulo.
-Tienen una tremenda deuda externa en dolares en un momento donde su moneda está cayendo en picado.
-La población no asume nada de esto, para todos lo normal es crecer hasta el infinito y más allá, y el único problema que ven es la corrupción (que hay y mucha, pero ni de lejos es el PROBLEMA).
- Y mientras el gobierno se dedica a gastar a manos llenas para aguantar un poco más el chiringuito, por lo que la inflación va a ser tremenda. 

Conclusión: Cambia el dinero hoy, no esperes a mañana


----------



## Crisis Warrior (25 Sep 2015)

xuncall dijo:


> Crisis warrior, ¿por qué hablas de deberes y aprender algo? Quiero decir, estás insinuando la posibilidad de aprender para invertir en bolsa o algo similar? Si es así te lo agradezco, pero nunca me he interesado en este mundo por lo oscuro que es buena parte de él en términos éticos (y no quiero empezar un debate sobre esto por favor, sólo busco salidas para no perder mucho dinero). Y lo de que soy responsable de mis decisiones ya lo sé hombre, soy adulto, en ningún momento he echado la culpa a nadie pienso yo. Sólo estoy buscando salidas.



Buenas xuncall,
fernandojcg me ha entendido a la perfección. Como persona tienes dos opciones, aprender de tus errores o no hacerlo. Te puedes quedar en que cuando tenias 36 años perdiste X €uros, o empezar a averiguar porque los has perdido sin ni siquiera arriesgarte. 

Tú no has arriesgado nada, simplemente has seguido las reglas del juego y has salido trasquilado (no te preocupes, a mi me siguen trasquilando todos los meses por una cagada que hice y de la que estoy planificando salirme), nos ha pasado a todos.
Si te da por no averiguar lo que ha pasado es probable que te vuelva a pasar algo parecido... pero si intentas comprender lo que te ha pasado y te formas, descubrirás que (te voy a desvelar el final del libro), nada cuadra.
Vivimos en un sistema que no tiene sentido, pero de eso nos tenemos que dar cuenta nosotros mismos.

La bolsa, personalmente no la tocaría ni con un palo, no se la recomiendo a nadie.

Cuando te digo que sólo tú eres responsable de tus decisiones, me refiero a que nosotros desde aquí te damos unas ideas y opiniones, las cuales debes procesar de la forma que más se adapte a tu forma de ser y tengas capacidad de actuar luego. Dentro de unos meses seguramente nosotros no nos acordaremos de esta conversación, pero tú tendrás que vivir con la solución adoptada, al final estas solo.

El único consejo que te puedo dar, es que intentes vivir sin deudas, no hagas nada que no puedas permitirte y ahorra mínimo un 10% de lo que ganes (ese dinero no se toca salvo causa de fuerza mayor), y que te formes. A parte de eso no te puedo ayudar más, lo siento. 



Saludos.


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Sep 2015)

No desaproveches esta oportunidad y mantente atento, el Real se está revalorizando estos días...

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...-rally-seven-years-central-bank-whatever-it-t


----------



## xuncall (25 Sep 2015)

Compañeros, me voy a tomar hoy y el fin de semana para leeros bien y procesar la información. Después vendré aquí y editaré para responderos.

*EDITO*: Sólo para decir (de momento) que si hace falta el lunes me planto en cualquiera de los dos bancos que tengo (Caixa Económica y Banco do Brasil) para enviar un 10% de lo que tengo aquí, unos 3000 euros para Galicia), vista la revalorización momentánea del Real (ayer 4.75 con el euro, hoy 4.40).

Un abrazo y muchas muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo y paciencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2015)

# xuncall: Lo acabo de leer y se lo enlazo. En línea con lo que le hemos comentado y el artículo es de hoy...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Tracking the Implosion of Brazil; Be Careful of What You Wish; Perfect Storm; Email from Brazil; More Intervention Madness

Saludos.


----------



## cabreado1 (29 Sep 2015)

A ver, si siguen dando tasas de interés elevadas en los bancos brasileños y no quieren perder competitividad el real va a seguir bajando con respecto al Euro. 

Si no fuera así, todos invertiríamos nuestro dinero en Brasil.


----------



## currigrino (29 Sep 2015)

Yo por mi parte te digo que piedras preciosas ni con un palo. Esmeraldas y rubíes no lo compra nadie en España, y diamantes solo de muy buena calidad y a precios irrisorios. 

Lo de las monedas de oro ya es otro cantar, pero mejor informaté muy bien primero. El enlace que te puso fernando es bueno. 

Suerte!!


----------



## Seren (30 Sep 2015)

Muy buenas xuncall, te pondré una gráficas para que decidas tú mismo

Esta es la evolución histórica del real con el dolar desde 1988








Con el euro sería parecida, se ha comprobado desde que tiene una fuerza parecida al dolar, con oscilaciones pero dentro de un rango. A día de hoy cotiza a unos niveles parecidos a cuando nació.

Esta sería la cotizacion del real-euro desde 1988. 
Ten en cuenta que desde 1988 hasta el 2001 se tienen en cuenta la canasta de monedas europeas que por aquel entonces existian contra el real. A partir del 2001 es el euro ya cotizando como uno sólo contra el real.


----------



## xuncall (30 Sep 2015)

Hola de nuevo a todxs,

Antes de nada, y a riesgo de ser pesado, querría reiterarme en mi agradecimiento a las personas que me estáis echando un cable en el hilo, aunque sólo sea para dar ánimo. Estoy sorprendido positivamente.

Un segundo apunte antes de comenzar, es pedir disculpas. La reflexión de fin de semana se extendió más de la cuenta, anque la tardanza está relacionada con mi problema, pues durante esos 4-5 días he invertido reales en aparatos electrónicos (tablets, pc y móviles) tal y como os había comentado. No ha ido mal la cosa, pues he invertido sobre un 5% del total, que si todo va bien me dará en Galicia un cambio de 3,30 reales cada euro más o menos, para mí una maravilla visto como está la cosa. Después de hacer cálculos, creo que antes de volverme definitivo a Galicia podré hacer esto, como mucho, con un 20% de lo que tengo, por lo que aún queda por "solucionar" el 80% restante.

Vamos allá con vuestros sabios consejos. # fernandojcg, cuánto aprendo contigo . Sí, este proceso me está valiendo para aprender bastantes cosas, así lo voy a enfocar, ya estoy mucho más positivo que la semana pasada. Lo de que 5 años es largo plazo me deja "aliviado", aún sabiendo que nadie sabe qué va a pasar (ni siquiera tú! jeje), pero si fuera ese tiempo para que la cosa se recuperara creo que no habría problema, el dinero se quedaría aquí rindiendo intereses (y siempre con la esperanza de que nada gordo pase aquí y vuele...). Me das mucha información y te lo agradezco, intento procesarla como mejor sé dentro de mis muy limitados conocimientos financieros. Está claro que el dólar manda, pero al mismo tiempo mi intuición me dice que la fuerza de los países emergentes en un mundo cada vez más multipolar no puede apagarse así sin más, y creo que eso puede expresarse nuevamente dentro de un período de tiempo no muy largo (ojo, estoy hablando con el sentido común, que puede que en este terreno no valga de mucho...).
Nada de bolsa, por descontado, y gracias por el enlace del oro, lo estudiaré con calma.
Lo bueno de todo esto es que justo se me acaba mi beca posdoctoral cuando acaban las olimpiadas... así que blanco y en botella... Galicia!.
Gracias y gracias por tanta ayuda e información.

# Crisis Warrior. Sí, entiendo lo que me dices y es muy sensato, ese aprendizaje puede ser la mejor de las inversiones. Está claro que, en este mundo de mover dinero, si no tienes información privilegiada estás a expensas de la marea. Por mi trabajo y lo que investigo lo sé más que de sobra. Ah, y los consejos que me has dado: "El único consejo que te puedo dar, es que intentes vivir sin deudas, no hagas nada que no puedas permitirte y ahorra mínimo un 10% de lo que ganes (ese dinero no se toca salvo causa de fuerza mayor), y que te formes", forman prácticamente parte total de mi "catecismo" en la vida. JAMÁS he tenido deudas (al revés de la gente conmigo) ni las tendré, sólo si necesito comer. Jamás he tenido tarjeta de crédito, y mis ahorros mensuales son, mínimo, 1/3 de mi salario. Mi formación ya la he comentado, prioridad número uno. Así que no puedo estar más de acuerdo.

# eljusticiero, llevo todos estos días atento a la evolución del real. Si la caída fuese más fuerte creo que iría a cambiar sobre un 10% de mis ahorros. Pero creo que de momento voy a aguantar. Espero no equivocarme.

# Seren, sí, lo conocía. ¿cuál es tu conclusión de esos datos? Llevo meses analizando esa tendencia histórica, con la esperanza de que se confirme que estamos en un pico, aunque los comentarios por aquí van en otra dirección, que ese pico se puede prolongar mucho...

Gracias también a currigrino y cabreado1


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2015)

Hola, Xuncall: Pues me alegro de que tu comentario sea más "realista", luego más optimista y es que el "barco" no está "hundido"... Ahora ya dispones de más información y seguro que en el futuro ya andarás con más tiento y te aseguro que lo que te ha pasado a ti le ha pasado a muchos en el mismo u otro "formato". Por ejemplo, yo en los mercados gané muchísimas batallas, pero recuerdo dos "guerras" que perdí y que me me "marcaron", pero sobre todo me dieron una experiencia que hoy en día me ha permitido tener un Patrimonio, que ni es muy grande ni es muy pequeño, pero más que suficiente... para los tiempos que corren.

Vamos a ver, todo lo que sube acostumbra a bajar y viceversa... El gráfico que te ha puesto el conforero seren es muy "explicativo"... ¿No te parece? Ahora, el Real Brasileño está en su peor momento y, seguramente, el dolor en el mismo se extremará, pero habrá un momento en que se invertirá la tendencia. En estos casos, lo mejor es "olvidarse" si lo tienes en una cuenta corriente/depósito que te dé unos intereses interesantes, pero cuánto menos dinero tengas ahí pues mucho mejor.

Hay algo en lo que tienes toda la razón, y de Economía entiendo "algo" y un poco más... Es tu referencia a los países emergentes: está claro que éstos lo van a pasar mal, pero a largo plazo quienes tienen que tirar de la Economía mundial son ellos, porque NO nos engañemos y es que Occidente está en un declive cada vez más acusado... Además, esto que pasa ahora ya ha sucedido en el pasado, sino busca Crisis pasadas como la del "Tequila", "Samba" (ya ves que no es "nuevo"...), "Bath", "Rublo", etc., etc. Y es que la Historia SIEMPRE es repetitiva...

En fin, Xuncall, estoy seguro de que saldrás de esta y, posiblemente, pierdas "dinero", pero habrás ganado una cantidad de experiencia y conocimientos que te servirán en el futuro y, simplemente, lo que ahora te sucede lo verás mañana como el "peaje" que hubo que pagar en su momento...

La verdad, Xuncall, me parece que eres un tipo con los "pies en el suelo" y una buena persona y la vida estoy seguro de que te será más fácil dentro de la dificultad que presenta el futuro inmediato... y recuerda esto que te estoy diciendo.

Afortunadamente, para lo que suele andar por el foro, aquí la mayoría de los conforeros que han respondido lo han hecho con la intención de ayudar y mis más sinceras Felicitaciones para ellos. Así es como se ponen los "pilares" para intentar cambiar las cosas...

Saludos y Mucha Suerte.


----------



## Seren (2 Oct 2015)

xuncall dijo:


> # Seren, sí, lo conocía. ¿cuál es tu conclusión de esos datos? Llevo meses analizando esa tendencia histórica, con la esperanza de que se confirme que estamos en un pico, aunque los comentarios por aquí van en otra dirección, que ese pico se puede prolongar mucho...



Yo viendo el gráfico preveo que se irá bastante más arriba, la estabilidad que ha mostrado el real desde el 2000 hasta el 2014 aprox. se ha terminado.

Ahora está en pleno proceso de corrección similar a decadas anteriores al 2000.
¿cuanto mas? eso es muy difícil de saber, depende de las medidas del gobierno. Si ajustan o si se devaluan, es cuestion de estar atento a las previsiones de inflación.


----------



## xuncall (3 Oct 2015)

Qué lindas palabras #fernandojcg. Muchas gracias de verdad, sobre todo por haberme dado información y tranquilidad. Al final es como la vida, aprendes o no, te dejas llevar o no, cambias o no... y por tanto te hundes o te recuperas. Buena parte de las opciones están en nuestras manos (no todas, claro) y es nuestra responsabilidad estar ahí para hacer lo posible.
En principio estoy decidido a dejar los reales aquí hasta que la cosa mejore si es que no llega a 3,5R el euro por las olimpiadas... que entonces me lo llevaría para Galicia casi todo, es el límite que me he puesto. Imagino que es mucho pedir, sobre todo ahora que está a 4,5R, pero tal vez tenga un pico así durante este año que viene. Pero lo que dice #Seren no me tranquiliza mucho, en el sentido de que la cosa está tan mal que tal vez entremos en otro paradigma, el de una devaluación explícita (porque implícita ya está sucediendo) o un cambio severo de tendencia. No sé, en el año 2015, con la fortaleza en varios campos de Brasil y de la zona, se me hace raro una regresión tan fuerte, pero insisto en que yo de esto poca idea.

#Seren, no sabes cuánto deseo que te equivoques... :S

En fin, espero que pueda seguir compartiendo en este hilo a medida que vayan surgiendo cosas. En relación a eso, no sé si preguntar aquí o abrir un hilo nuevo... A la hora de transferir dinero yo me busco la vida aquí en Brasil para saber cuáles son las mejores condiciones, pero... para enviarlo para España (ING o Triodos, que son mis bancos) tenéis información sobre qué métodos son los mejores? He leído esto, no sé qué opinión os merece:

Como recibir dÃ³lares y transferencias internacionales de forma barata » Software Libre y ComunicaciÃ³n

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2015)

Hola, xuncall: Gracias por los elogios, pero andamos por aquí para ayudar en lo posible o al menos intentarlo...

Acabo de mirar la cotización del BRL/EUR y ayer tuvo un "respiro" y cerró en los 4,4095 y si sigue bajando veremos qué hace en torno a los 4,3226... Sin embargo, la referencia a futuro es el USD y el BRL dependerá mucho de lo que haga éste y sobre todo de su Economía, pero lamentablemente no soy optimista al respecto.

También, ya que vives ahí, deberías cotejar la posibilidad de una devaluación... NO... aunque tienes tiempo aún, yo no dejaría casi todos los ahorros en la cuenta corriente de un país con el riesgo que Brasil tiene ahora mismo y a futuro...

Mira, Crisis Warrior se refirió al colapso de la burbuja inmobiliaria en Brasil y te puedo decir que un amigo mío, constructor él, se volvió el año pasado por ese motivo. Antes de volver, le dije si se lo había pensado viendo cómo estaba España y me dijo: "Esto va a petar y se pondrá peor", aparte de que no le gustaba la inseguridad que se vive en las calles de ese país.

Sobre la otra cuestión que planteas no puedo ayudarte ya que desconozco el tema. Quizás, sería mejor que abrieras un hilo al respecto. Éste es muy específico y no creo que tenga muchas más entradas, aunque nunca se sabe...

Saludos.


----------



## El centinela (5 Oct 2015)

Persona con ideología de izquierdas que palma pasta por no tener ni idea de economía.

Vaya, no me lo esperaba.


----------



## xuncall (5 Oct 2015)

El centinela dijo:


> Persona con ideología de izquierdas que palma pasta por no tener ni idea de economía.
> 
> Vaya, no me lo esperaba.



Usuarix registrado "anteayer", sin nada que hacer y que entra en hilos para ensuciarlos. Vaya, no me lo esperaba (después de 15 años en foros de todo tipo os tengo más que "cataos", estáis cortados por el mismo patrón).

Ve con tu amargura a otra parte, deja este hilo para lo que es, haz el favor.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 15:35 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, xuncall: Gracias por los elogios, pero andamos por aquí para ayudar en lo posible o al menos intentarlo...
> 
> Acabo de mirar la cotización del BRL/EUR y ayer tuvo un "respiro" y cerró en los 4,4095 y si sigue bajando veremos qué hace en torno a los 4,3226... Sin embargo, la referencia a futuro es el USD y el BRL dependerá mucho de lo que haga éste y sobre todo de su Economía, pero lamentablemente no soy optimista al respecto.
> 
> ...



Lo tengo claro Fernando, me llevaré todo lo que sea posible para Galicia, y tal vez deje una parte aquí. Aprovecharé el tiempo de las Olimpiadas, que espero que dé un "respiro", para cambiar. Ahora sigue en 4,40.

Lo de este país está clarísimo, y aquí la mayoría de la gente lo tiene claro. Estamos en plena burbuja, aún falta un año para el evento, y hay carteles vendiendo casas por doquier. Muchxs ya saben lo que les viene encima.

Un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2015)

Hola, xuncall: NADA, pasando... Anda que no conozco yo gente de derechas, con conocimientos de Economía y que han palmado "pasta gansa"... Además, la mayoría de la gente, tanto de "izquierdas" como de "derechas", suele estar ENDEUDADA, así que el mundo del "Ahorro/Inversión" les queda bastante LEJANO... Por otro lado, no hay que tener mucha "inteligencia" para saber que el Dinero suele concentrarse más hacia una "ideología" y que, por consiguiente, es la que tiene más posibilidades de perder "pasta"...

En fin, xuncall, sigue haciendo tus "deberes" y ya saldrás, mejor o peor, pero acabarás saliendo y lo que te hemos dicho los que estamos por la labor de colaborar: habrás ganado en experiencia y ahora, posiblemente, te informes más sobre el mundo económico-financiero y que suele manejar los "hilos" socio-políticos.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Chondrite (5 Oct 2015)

Anda que venir a este foro a pedir opiniones sobre lo que hacer con TU dinero...
Tiene guasa.
En fin, te daré la mía.
Si necesitas el dinero a corto plazo, es decir en menos de dos años, véndelo ahora porque va a bajar más despues del evento deportivo.
Espera hasta el evento a ver si sube algo y vende rápido si sube.
Después habrás palmado pasta y no la recuperarás probablemente en varios años.
Para que el cambio se iguale a como tú cambiaste pueden pasar muchos años.


----------



## xuncall (9 Oct 2015)

Eso es Fernando, pasando de personas amargadas y con ganas de energía negativa. Otra vez muy de acuerdo con lo que dices, da gusto leer y comunicarse con alguien sensato. Otra vez gracias por todo, ojalá nos "encontremos" más veces en el futuro. Gran abrazo. Por cierto, sigo haciendo fielmente los "deberes", poco a poco: sigo comprando tecnología aquí en Brasil (y también lo estoy haciendo en China aprovechando que el cambio está ahora sobre 4,30. Después vendo en España y me ahorro la sangría de las transferencias, por ejemplo). Si se acerca a 4R me planteo ir directamente a transferencias.

Chondrite, gracias por la info, así tengo pensado. Y este foro y personas como Fernando me parecen muy interesantes para obtener información, mucho mejor sin duda que otros medios "interesados". Aquí hay gente que da buen rollo y sabe cosas, no sé qué hay de malo en eso... Llevo muchos años en foros de discusión e incluso he escrito un artículo sobre ellos, me parecen un medio estupendo para aprender y formarse.

Sequamur, en ello estoy, gracias por la info.


Un abrazo a todxs.


----------



## Zipotako (9 Oct 2015)

Un país que va camino de convertirse en un estercolero multirracial y gobernado por una feminazi que cuando se dé el bote será sustituida por cualquier populista de tres al cuarto que robará a manos llenas y vuelta a empezar no puede tener demasiadas buenas expectativas.

Para todo lo demás:


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Oct 2015)

Aguanta un poco, ahora esta a 4,2.. de todas formas hay mucha incertidumbre, para este año el ostion es del 3% de PIB y para el año que viene vienen diciendo que entorno al 1,6% negativo, es decir seguiría la recesion

Es complejo todo, creo que fue un error por tu parte llevarte todo a Brasil. 

Es de suponer que la crisis de las commodities no debe durar mucho tiempo, al menos muchos años, por lo que con el tiempo se debería de normalizar algo, lo que ya no se si se pondría a como estaba antes el real en los buenos años


----------



## El centinela (9 Oct 2015)

No se de que te quejas. Dices que tu ideologia esta mas a la izquierda que el actual gobierno de Brasil y luego te quejas por haber perdido hasta la camisa al llevar tus ahorros a dicho pais. ¿Sabes lo que es eso? Justicia divina. Porque tu y los de tu ideologia lo unico que llevais es la ruina por donde pasais asi que es justo que al menos perdais el maximo dinero posible por el camino. Pero ni aun asi aprendereis.


----------



## xuncall (9 Oct 2015)

El centinela dijo:


> No se de que te quejas. Dices que tu ideologia esta mas a la izquierda que el actual gobierno de Brasil y luego te quejas por haber perdido hasta la camisa al llevar tus ahorros a dicho pais. ¿Sabes lo que es eso? Justicia divina. Porque tu y los de tu ideologia lo unico que llevais es la ruina por donde pasais asi que es justo que al menos perdais el maximo dinero posible por el camino. Pero ni aun asi aprendereis.



Sólo una frase, querido: hueles a azufre. No mereces mi tiempo.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2015 at 22:16 ----------




Polux dijo:


> Aguanta un poco, ahora esta a 4,2.. de todas formas hay mucha incertidumbre, para este año el ostion es del 3% de PIB y para el año que viene vienen diciendo que entorno al 1,6% negativo, es decir seguiría la recesion
> 
> Es complejo todo, creo que fue un error por tu parte llevarte todo a Brasil.
> 
> Es de suponer que la crisis de las commodities no debe durar mucho tiempo, al menos muchos años, por lo que con el tiempo se debería de normalizar algo, lo que ya no se si se pondría a como estaba antes el real en los buenos años




Claro que fue un error, lo llevo diciendo desde el comienzo. Ojalá no lo hubiera hecho, pero ya está. Supongo que aprovecharé un poco ahora que está a 4,2 y veré si antes de las olimpiadas puedo hacer un cambio aún mejor que ese. A ver qué pasa. Gracias!


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Oct 2015)

xuncall se nota mucho la ostia por Rio?? Yo estoy en estdo Parana y hay aun montones de rascacielos construyéndose, y si es cierto que tb hay bastantes locales vendiéndose o alquilandose, pero todavía hay actividad comercial e inmobiliaria, aunque ha bajado algo. 

Quizás por el Sur se nota menos la recesion


----------



## xuncall (10 Oct 2015)

Pues coincido mucho con lo que has dicho Polux. Mucha gente sabe lo que se les viene encima, y hay mucha casa en alquiler o vendiéndose, pero al mismo tiempo es como si no quisieran despertar del "sueño", al igual que pasó en España y tantos otros países, siguen con el crédito cual becerro de oro, por ejemplo.
De todas formas Río es una ciudad taaannn rara y tan "suya", con tantos matices, que no me atrevería a hacer un diagnóstico claro.

A partir de ahora se va a notar mucho más, por cómo está el Real, por la creciente desconfianza ante la burbuja crediticia, por la situación política del país, por los recortes salvajes hechos de golpe, etc. Aquí mucha mucha gente lo va a pasar mal (la reciente clase media fundamentalmente y la clase baja que ha tenido acceso a ayudas durante los últimos años. Porque lxs que viven en la miseria, claro, no van a notar nada como es lógico).


----------



## fichanegra (10 Oct 2015)

Hola, buenos dias. He leído por casualidad ( porque hace meses no me conecto aquí ) los comentarios de xuncall pidiendo información para intentar en lo posible, mejorar su deriva económica.

Intentaré darte mi vision mas o menos generalista sobre el asunto, además de las válidas aportadas por otros foreros.

A nivel mundial todas las divisas están pasando, o están, en una situación crítica brutal–lo mismo pasa con las situaciones políticas y militares. Lo que es hoy, puede no ser mañana. Por poner ejemplo, el mismo dólar esta en una situación de franco default, sin respaldo alguno, aunque no lo aparenta ( por lo menos, para los no estudiosos del tema )– La bolsa, bordeando el precipicio, esperando la orden de la caída definitiva en un 40-50 % o quizá mas. Los grandes bancos esperando el maná liquido de los B.Centrales y así sucesivamente, estamos en bambalinas.

Todavia hay gente que sueña sobre el ladrillo ( la otia será gorda) Pero al lado de todo esto esta la realidad pura y dura, con millones de parados y con otros tantos con trabajos puntuales y que en Europa concretamente "tenderán" a tener salarios de 600 €, para ajustarse a la competencia

Ante una situación de estas, la demanda esta KO.– Brasil al estar dentro del BRICS, no es plato de gusto para USA, que trataran de poner palos en las ruedas económicas ( parece que hay en ciernes ahora una movida política, ya )–

El dólar, el Euro, la Libra y el yen, ninguno en si, tiene futuro. No digamos de otras divisas. Solo tendrán su particular futuro muy devaluados, caso que mantengan ese nombre.– El dólar, una vez permeabilice en las gentes ( mas todavía) la sensación de peligro de sus ahorros, tenderá a subir, porque la gente pensará que es su refugio y se guardará en él( craso error)– Una vez despierte de ese error, y la gente transite fuertemente hacia el Oro y Plata FISICO, el dólar con todas las monedas fíat, pasará a otra dimensión no vista en decenas de años.
Estamos a pocos pasos de lo que se ha dado en llamar "El reset del sistema" y encaminados hacia el "Patrón Oro" y como consecuencia la Plata tb.– China, India, Rusia se estan dando prisa en tener esas materias primas que son las que harán que sus monedas sobresalgan en el mediano y hasta cercano futuro. El verdadero dinero ( oro y plata) y FÍSICO. 
Esperando si el FMI concede la entrada a China en su moneda DEG ( Derechos Especiales de Giro) este año, quizá atenué un crash impensable, pero sino, no esta lejos el precipicio.

CONCLUSION. Yo invertiría para medio plazo, no en Oro, sino en Plata, Monedas de tirada de Bancos Internacionales de pureza–99,9 u 99,99 que casualmente están tiradas de valor. El Oro es excepcional tb , pero puede correr riesgo de requisa por el estado si llegamos a una situación dura como las que posiblemente vayamos a vivir. 

La Plata esta infravalorada. Estos metales están bajos, para que el dólar tenga altura.
Evidentemnete las cuantías depende del detalle que consideres y el momento mas favorable para hacer el cambio. Pero no tardes mucho, porque un apretón en las demandas de estos metales , puede hacer subir mucho las comisiones o desaparecer de la oferta. Nadie sabe cuando sucederán estas cosas, excepto quienes las inicien.

Un saludo y mucha suerte


----------



## timi (10 Oct 2015)

saludos a todos
no puedo aportar nada , pero me paso solo para indicar a Xuncall , que aparte de lo aprendido con los comentarios de los GRANDES foreros que existen por aquí , se puede llevar en su haber , lo que despistados como yo hemos aprendido gracias a que un día decidió abrir este hilo
este foro es como un gran contenedor de basura , pero que rebuscando , siempre encuentras algo que aprender/aprovechar

felicidades por como son.:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## xuncall (11 Oct 2015)

fichanegra dijo:


> Hola, buenos dias. He leído por casualidad ( porque hace meses no me conecto aquí ) los comentarios de xuncall pidiendo información para intentar en lo posible, mejorar su deriva económica.
> 
> Intentaré darte mi vision mas o menos generalista sobre el asunto, además de las válidas aportadas por otros foreros.
> 
> ...




Ante todo gracias por las aportaciones #fichanegra. 
Sí, la inestabilidad de la que hablas es lo que en sociología Zigmund Bauman llama era "líquida", caracterizada por eso. Ya no hay referencias nítidas y bien claras, aunque en mi humilde opinión jamás las hubo, sólo que antes los períodos de "estabilidad" dentro de la inestabilidad general eran más prolongados. Hoy, por la tecnología y el tipo de vida que llevamos más adaptada a ella y a las necesidades del capital en vez de a las nuestras, provoca que que esos períodos se acorten en un continuo ciclo de tormentas cortas. Esto, claro, tiene su traducción en la economía.

Como siempre, está claro que situación económica va de la mano de lo social, por lo que será clave ver qué hace Europa ante esta nueva era de recortes continuos, así como también ver qué hace EEUU ante el asalto al poder de fuerzas como Rusia y demás países "emergentes".

Pero me interesa mucho, sobre todo, lo que comentas de la plata, pues va en dirección contraria a la opinión de algún forero que se pasó por aquí. En caso de estar convencido estaría dispuesto a formarme para poder entrar en el asunto de la plata. A ver qué opiniones se dan por aquí... ¿Cómo puedo informarme mejor de todo eso?.

#timi, yo también estoy gratamente sorprendido por la ayuda que me han facilitado, sobre todo porque en el pasado sólo veía troleo en este foro. Genial.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2015)

Hola, xuncall: El forero que se pasó por aquí y no te aconsejo la Plata fue "menda lerenda"... Bien, vaya por delante que respeto y valoro el comentario del conforero fichanegra y en el que observo buenos conocimientos económico-financieros, aparte de que se le nota su condición de "metalero", al igual que lo soy yo. Es más, te diré que en el foro es bien conocida mi condición de "platero", es decir que mi MP favorito es la Plata.

¿Por qué no te la recomiendo? Por varias razones: 

1ª) Comentabas que querías recuperar el máximo de tu dinero en el mínimo tiempo posible o, al menos, eso me pareció entender. No me parece que entrar en algo que no conoces y tan volátil como la Plata sea lo adecuado para ti y, en cualquier caso, es algo que debieras estudiar a fondo antes de embarcarte. 

2ª) La Plata, hoy en día, tiene una consideración más industrial que monetaria, así que muy ligada al ciclo económico. Por tanto, si la Deflación se acentúa en el mundo, está claro que la Plata difícilmente lo hará mejor que otras Materias Primas del "ramo"... Otra cosa es que hubiera un gran cambio en el Sistema monetario mundial y se fuera a un sistema Bimetálico, que sería mucho más práctico que el Patrón Oro, al que -dicho de paso- NO creo que volvamos o el mundo debería cambiar de "arriba a abajo", ya me entiendes...

3ª) En la Plata vas a tener que pagar un fuerte "peaje" que se llama IVA y que no tienes en el Oro...

4ª) La Plata está en una situación técnica BAJISTA desde hace ya hace varios años, aunque es probable que tampoco le quede mucho margen de caída, pero llevamos tiempo esperando que la situación se revierta.

5ª) A largo plazo -y el cuánto no lo sé...- la Plata tiene un gran potencial y, en mi modesta opinión, mayor que el Oro, pero no tiene la fiabilidad de éste en determinadas situaciones y me refiero a la facilidad en cuanto a la "conversión", es decir en hacerlo líquido y sin desviarse en exceso del Spot.

6ª) Existe mucha información en relación a la Plata y hay varios hilos en el foro. Uno donde escribo es en "Evolución del precio de la Plata I" y también puedes leer mis comentarios en uno de los hilos más seguidos del foro: "Evolución del precio del Oro III".

Un abrazo.


----------



## fichanegra (12 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas noches. Xuncall, hago una ampliación sobre lo que te había comentado anteriormente. Lo haré en un orden para así no dislocar el comentario y sepas desde el inicio el enfoque.

1º––Comentaré primero en forma generalista sobre el caldo de cultivo donde creo que estamos ( a mi juicio) y desde una perspectiva: económica, monetaria, y militar ( esta ´ultima nos dice cosas tb, que afectan a la economía y nos guía tb, no hay que despreciarla) 

2º––Hago una referencia sobre la influyente simbologia que vale de guía para saber lo que nos viene en el futuro económico. La búsqueda de referencias es importante.

3º ––Dejo un enlace sencillo en su entendimiento y contrastado sobre su veracidad . Además de compresible, natural como la misma vida.

4º––Dejo uno de los grandes comentarios ––en este caso sobre la Plata–-de los que conozco. Yo lo considero uno de los mejores estudios que he visto sobre ello.

Inicio.
1º ––Mira, estamos en un momento en que el sistema monetario ya ha hecho CRACK. Se mantiene simplemente por los desvelos de China, que busca No dejar caer el montón de naipes abruptamente. Evidentemente tiene sus intereses en ello como máximo acreedor que es de USA donde desea el aterrizaje suave, máxime si desea colocar so moneda en los DEG.( moneda , el Yuan,por cierto con gran futuro) ya que las reservas de Oro que tiene China( importante y básico para tener una moneda estable y confiable) son inmensas. 
otra cosa es lo que dicen que tienen.

Esto en parte, porque en occidente han permitido su gran venta hacia oriente. Y mientras, no solo los estados, sino las poblaciones orientales, compran a toda pastilla Oro y Plata, en Occidente (excepción una pequeña parte de la población) están mirando al limbo, simplemente porque, como no sube ni la Plata y el Oro, pues…se deja de lado. Es mas, se vende ..Nunca se pueden imaginar ni de coña, que las presiones hacia abajo de estos metales son artificiales, simplemente para que el dólar no baje. Si dejaran pronunciarse a esos metales libremente en razón de oferta/ demanda, el dólar ya se había al precipicio ( mejor dicho el petrodolar) __Esta huida permitida de Oro de Occidente hacia Oriente nos dice de que gran parte de la banca anglo/yanki, ya no apuesta por EEUU y reside en Hong kong..Se refina en Suiza a 99.99 y en formato de 1 kg y se exporta a Oriente. ( China, India, Rusia y otros en medida de sus posibilidades) 

Creo que los siguientes pasos, es sumir en crisis económica mucho mas profunda todo el mundo..Existe la posibilidad de que un auge de los BRICS y si tienen buen transito, podría mejorar mucho la economía mundial ( pero soy muy escéptico en ello ) y creo mas en lo primero, además de un gran conflicto armado que ya esta iniciado en Oriente Medio con vistas de moverse a Europa oriental, en principio. Sudamérica no le va a la zaga. y si se profundiza la crisis, ojo con la alimentación que seria discutida hasta con las bandas de barrios. Galicia desde este punto y otros muchos, mejor sin duda.

Bien, desde estas perpectivas hay que decir que hay que aprovechar las fuerzas que tiene el Euro y el dólar ( todavía ) para comprar. Eso, algún día no tardando cambiará.

2º––Para que se vea la influencia de simbologia de todos los tiempos, y que nos dice en este caso, de que todo va a empezar otra vez ( El reset y vuelta de nuevo al sistema Patrón Oro–divisa avalada por oro ) solo teneis que observar el símbolo que adorna el nuevo partido español Podemos..( el mundo es todo uno )––Hacia el final de la página podéis ver lo que se llama el "Ouroboros" que nos dice de la naturaleza CÍCLICA de las cosas––Bien y debajo de ese enlace observar tb, el símbolo de Podemos ( el inicial) que nos preguntábamos de donde había salido. Las cosas no se ponen porque si.

Bad Request

Vozpópuli - Pablo Iglesias se queda sin merchandising: la marca Podemos pertenece a Cuatro

3º–-Inteligencia financiera Global. ––Tanto el Oro como la Plata son compras para medio y largo plazo. En algún momento puede existir la indefinicion de las divisas y crearse la desconfianza sobre ellas.( ya que ellas no tienen valor intrínseco) Para ese momento, tendrá mucho valor una simple barra de pan. A partir de aquí el Oro y la Plata seran reconocidas donde antes pasaban desapercibidas –occidente. 

Inteligencia Financiera Global: El verdadero valor del oro y la plata

4º–– Título "El mejor post de la década" son dos post…de lo mejor. En este caso sobre la Plata.

El mejor post de la dÃ©cada - Rankia

Espero te sirva de algo. Saludos

---------- Post added 12-oct-2015 at 01:18 ----------

Acabo de leer las opiniones de Fernandojcg, que no las había leído antes, ya que traía el escrito del Word.

Respeto sus opiniones y en lo general de acuerdo. Hay dos aspectos en que me falta entrar y no entro, y es en la situación de Xuncall de corto plazo, desconozco el ritmo de su situación financiera–que se complica con la posibilidad de cuentas abiertas que están dando intereses etc..En lo concerniente a su salida a compra de metales para medio, largo plazo, y evitar perdidas futuras a causa de fluctuaciones indeseadas de divisas, pues considero que es conveniente la compra. 

Tener divisas en la mano es ahora un riesgo. Considero el Oro y tb la Plata. La plata hoy pagas IVA además de cierta comisión. Sin embargo ya que la plata he hecho practicamente suelo ( poco mas podría hacer ya mas, y en ese caso no habría oferta). 

Este metal por mínima que fuera la subida de futuro compensaba con creces, la compra, pero además salvaba el resto de las divisas empleadas en la misma compra. La plata hoy es una ganga. Y evidentemente mas por ser un metal además industrial ..Reune metal industrial y monetario.
Saludos


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Oct 2015)

xuncall dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Antes de nada, y sobre todo, pido un poco de consideración con mensajes de troleo. Estoy bastante jodido por la situación y necesito consejo e información. Ya bastante me troleo yo a mi mismo con lo que os voy a contar.
> 
> ...



Hola, yo en tu lugar esperaría, quizá lo veamos en torno a los 3,50 antes del próximo verano. Aún así perderás algo pero el golpe ya no sería tan fuerte. Si controlas en tema de electrónica puedes salvar algo e ir tirando. Después de las olimpiadas Brasil va a petar de lo lindo y no me gustaría tener nada de valor allí.

Aún no me he leído el hilo entero pero veo que hay reconocidos foreros aconsejándote así que tienes buen material para analizar _xa que a última responsabilidade cos teus cartos tela ti_.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante el comentario de fichanegra y que demuestra un amplio conocimiento sobre lo que dice. Vamos, que ésta es una de las aportaciones que uno espera siempre encontrar y que se desmarque del lodazal de estiércol que invade buena parte de este foro.

En lo personal, hubo una época en que creí en esa "tendencia" que parece seguir fichanegra, pero los recientes acontecimientos económico-financieros y geopolíticos me han alejado de ella, es decir NO creo que los BRICS vayan a "solucionar" NADA, al menos de la forma "pacífica" que sería de desear, aunque eso tampoco dependerá de ellos y SÍ más del "Imperio"...

Que el USD es una "mierda pinchada en un palo" es evidente, pero me parece que más o menos es lo mismo en cualquier moneda Fiat que analicemos (incluido el Yuan...) y, quizás, la única que sale mejor en la "foto" es el CHF (Franco Suizo). Digo esto porque se puede demostrar fácilmente si vemos la fuerte devaluación sufrida por el USD en relación al Oro y para ello nos tenemos que retraer en el tiempo y ver gráficos de muy largo plazo, algo que los "metaleros" sabemos desde que nos dedicamos a este campo. Además, históricamente, todas las monedas Fiat tienden a colapsar y eso nadie puede rebatirlo.

Lo que dice fichanegra es el mismo postulado que defendemos la mayor parte de los "metaleros" y es sustraer el máximo posible del "dinero" asociado al Sistema Ponzi... y ahí entran los MPs. con su acostumbrado "brillo". En cualquier caso, este es un tema que cada cual debe estudiar bien y ver si puede sustraerse a lo que "diga" la cotización y durante un período de tiempo que puede llegar a ser bastante largo. Es decir, lo que se conoce como medida de "aversión al riesgo"...

Evidentemente, la Plata cuenta a su favor con las dos vertientes: la industrial y la monetaria... Veremos cuánta Plata queda por extraer de aquí a unos 20 años y cuáles son las necesidades de la Industria en relación al metal. Eso no quita para que su cotización actual pueda sufrir fuertes oscilaciones, incluso a la baja, y otra cosa muy distinta es si en unos determinados precios se podría comprar Plata de "inversión" por el minorista... Ahí, SÍ que tengo dudas y sabemos que las principales Mints están teniendo problemas para surtir al mercado de FÍSICO...

También estoy de acuerdo con fichanegra en que lo del IVA es lo de menos cuando la Plata "explote" y ya ha pasado en otras ocasiones. En los anteriores máximos, tenía plusvalías latentes del orden del 400% y no vendí... ¿Por qué? Simplemente, porque estimé que mi Plata valía más que ese precio y que algún día será perforado al alza de forma violenta, al menos eso es lo que yo creo. Otra cosa es que pueda estar equivocado, pero bueno tampoco pasa nada: ya lo heredera alguien...

Bueno, xuncall, ya tienes más datos que introducir en la "olla" y ya veremos el "Cocido" que haces, aunque -insisto en ello- los MPs hay que estudiarlos bien antes de introducirse en ellos, porque sino el riesgo de salir "escaldados" es grande... Los MPs NO deben verse como "inversión" -que lo pueden ser, faltaría más...-, sino más bien como un "seguro" y/o "reserva de valor".

Saludos.


----------



## fichanegra (13 Oct 2015)

Hola Buenos dias : Para vuestro conocimiento, y en linea con parte de algún comentario mío–referente a la situación caótica de los mercados, aumento de la situación crítica etc. me ha llegado info.( la cual esta por valorar y contrastar ) y que yo llamaría, muy avanzada.

En ella, nos hablan del cambio que ha habido en la FED y que ya se observa en la web del organismo.En vez de org. ahora es .gov. Esto ( y según la info) significa una nacionalización del organismo, posiblemente por la milicia. Esto, caso fuera cierto es una primerísima noticia

Si esto es así, los cambios en ya, van a ser rápidos. O sea, que el crash esta a punto. Algunos afirman que para el 2016 y otros que, la anticipación puede llegar estas próximas semanas.
De todas formas si como ayuda informativa pudiera ser el conflicto de medio Oriente ( muy relacionado con el tema económico mundial) no dicen nada o muy poco. Se están empleando a fondo en el colapso de los pozos de Arabia Saudita, así como en el ingreso de nuevas tropas en Siria. En Europa esta muy adelantado la posible salida de Alemania y Francia del euro y la captación de las divisas nacionales, excepto acuerdos de ultima hora que evidentemente daran giros a lo actual. 

Referente al crash a la vuelta de la esquina, os envío un enlace que abunda en lo que realmente ha venido sucediendo y que explica la muy cercana sintonía, entre la realidad y la información temprana. Eso puede indicarnos que puede tener bastante de veracidad la info. que os he relatado arriba.

Espero que os sea útil.

Saludos

SUENAN LAS ALARMAS: LA ECONOMÃA MUNDIAL A PUNTO DE VENIRSE ABAJO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

.


----------



## timi (13 Oct 2015)

fichanegra dijo:


> hola buenos dias : Para vuestro conocimiento, y en linea con parte de algún comentario mío–referente a la situación caótica de los mercados, aumento de la situación crítica etc. Me ha llegado info.( la cual esta por valorar y contrastar ) y que yo llamaría, muy avanzada.
> 
> En ella, nos hablan del cambio que ha habido en la fed y que ya se observa en la web del organismo.en vez de org. Ahora es .gov. Esto ( y según la info) significa una nacionalización del organismo, posiblemente por la milicia. Esto, caso fuera cierto es una primerísima noticia
> 
> ...




:8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## xuncall (14 Oct 2015)

Fernando, perdona, pensaba que había sido otra persona la que no había recomendado la plata, no recordaba que fueras tú :o

Interesantísimo el debate que habéis mantenido con respecto a la plata, aprendo y mucho, gracias. He sacado la conclusión siguiente: para lo que necesito ahora, "sacar" mi dinero de aquí, la plata no es un buen aliado por no ser algo "inmediato". Sí lo puede ser para el futuro como valor refugio (de hecho tengo 1000 euros en los famosos "carlillos"), pero para eso me tendré que formar.

Desde mi desconocimiento sobre materia financiera, y en relación a la supuesta debilidad del dólar, es necesario destacar lo ya comentado: la potencia militar (y cultural, ojo, que eso también debe tener traducción económica) de Estados Unidos es su comodín que les permite tener una situación financiera que sería insostenible en otros países. Ante problemas, o se recurre a "intervenciones humanitarias" en países con petróleo o a estimular la industria armamentística. En fin, lo de siempre.

#fichanegra, qué interesante todo lo que comentas, muy significativo lo de Podemos y la noticia del robot pescador. Es un panorama realmente asustador para quienes pensamos en la sociedad como mucho más que personas matándose. Relacionado con eso, y parte de las cosas que escribo en la uni reflexiono de una paradoja de nuestro tiempo, como es que es ahora el sector privado esté ejerciendo el papel del Estado social en algunas cosas, y el Estado el papel empresarial en tantas otras. Empresas como Google con planes de jubilación y Estados facilitando la explotación laboral. Si por algo se caracteriza la posmodernidad es porque es muy difícil aferrarse a nada, hay una carencia importante de referentes.

#bocanegra, compañeiro, graciñas por la info y los deseos, esa esperanza tengo, de que pueda rozar el 3,5 en algún momento e intentar salvar el barco ahí.

En definitiva, y recogiendo aportaciones anteriores, estoy aprendiendo mucho y me gustaría seguir haciéndolo, y os agradezco mucho la oportunidad.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2015)

Hola, xuncall: Está claro que en tu caso lo que te es más perentorio es intentar "rescatar" el máximo del Capital que has puesto ahí y luego, con el tiempo, ya te formarás sobre los MPs si es que, finalmente, te interesan y ya te digo que es un "producto" con riesgo si lo tenemos que "materializar" en determinado momento y la cotización no acompaña. Bueno, más o menos lo que te ha sucedido.

Por otro lado, tampoco desconoces el "producto", ya que si tienes 1000 Euros en "Karlillos" es por algún motivo que tú conoces... y que tampoco es necesario explicar por sus razones evidentes.

Respecto a EE.UU./USD, pues hablamos del actual Imperio y que cada día que pasa está más debilitado, pero es indudable que dispone del Poder que proporciona su gigantesca potencia militar, sino de qué... Históricamente, te podría decir que existe mucho paralelismo entre el Imperio estadounidense y el extinto Imperio Romano de Occidente y somos muchos los que vemos los mismos síntomas que llevaron a la destrucción de Roma. Y, contrariamente, a la creencia generalizada esto se produjo cuando el Ejército romano tenía uno de los mayores potenciales de su Historia, pero el colapso le sobrevino por el lado económico-financiero... Vamos, que "rima" bastante con los tiempos que ahora vivimos.

Es cierto lo que apuntas sobre el "desbarajuste" que se observa en las distintas sociedades, tanto si pertenecen a Occidente como si lo son de los Emergentes más desarrollados... Estamos abocados a "cambiar" el modelo de Sociedad o sino vamos hacia una "época oscura"... por rememorar los tiempos que sucedieron a la caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente. En fin, esperemos que logren enderezar el "barco" y que ya tiene la línea de flotación al "límite"...

Es una pena que tu referencia tenga que ser el EUR porque el BRL lleva una buena racha en su cruce con el USD. Yo no perdería la esperanza y de aquí a las Olimpiadas pueden pasar muchas cosas, tanto en Brasil como en el resto del mundo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2015)

Interesante...

- Brazil's Next Big Crisis Is Scaring Bankers and Wiping Out Jobs - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## fichanegra (16 Oct 2015)

Hola Buenas noches.
Dices xuncall que:.." panorama realmente asustador para quienes pensamos en la sociedad como mucho más que personas matándose…" OK. Pues me parece que tendrás que cambiar esa forma de pensar, pues matarse forma parte de este ( llamémosle teatro del que formamos parte sin saberlo, por lo menos la gran mayoría) A esto algunos, lo llaman la Matrix. En fin, otra historia.

Pasando a comentar sobre el verdadero dinero ( Oro y Plata ) los billetes simplemente son pagarés, y parece que ahora hay prisa por crear inflación. No parece que lo consiguiera la FED con la cantidad de papel moneda creado de la nada durante años. Algunas hipótesis para crear esa inflación, apuntan hacia un cambio brusco del valor del oro. Eso sí que haría el trabajo inflacionario.

Y es que el paso del tiempo no trabaja a favor de la solución, sino en contra, porque la deuda se sigue acumulando. Me creo que se están cociendo cosas , pero tb me creo que lo tienen muy estudiado. Hay varias cosas cociendo, desde el punto de vista monetario pudieran ser interesante para los metales ––y digo pudieran–pero tb me huelo que otros elementos que también se cocinan no tienen nada de bueno. Simplemente es una sospecha.

Si por casualidad subiera el oro fuertemente para crear inflación, la cosa se pondría muy bien tb para la Plata y dado que ahora esta en precio casi de suelo, seria un buen enfoque.

Por otra parte Xuncall, hay que dar razón a Fernando que la Plata en condiciones actuales simplemente es una reserva de valor. Algo que no se puede hacer liquido cuando se quiera, sino cuando explote su precio.

Todo estos pensamiento de los metales, las divisas, su valor entre si etc..facilitan hasta un efecto psicológico. Me explico en esto.. Podemos estar mirando dos divisas y su relación entre si, incluso podemos estar alegres porque nuestra favorita lo hace mejor que la otra..Pero ojo, sin embargo mientras las miras, no te puedes dar cuenta de que las dos caen juntitas al precipicio, cuando las empiezas a relacionar con otros elementos de juicio. No es frecuente pero si posible. La psicología esta presente en mucho mas de lo que parece. 

Para valorar el dinero de verdad ( Plata y oro) Hay que hacerse una pregunta. 
––Si tengo divisas en el bolso ( papelitos) y de repente rompe el totem de hace mas de 100 años ( dólar) ?? que tengo en el bolso ?? RESPUESTA––Ni se sabe, puede que hasta NADA.

––Si tengo Oro u Plata en el bolso y rompe el totem ?? que tengo en el bolso ?. RESPUESTA..Pues bastante, tengo valor para todo y en cualquier parte. Puede que hasta mucho, porque estos metales no bajan ni suben, lo que baja o sube son las divisas que los comparan y estas variaciones dependen ( voy a decir de la fortaleza que tienen o no tienen las divisas ) o sea las que bailan son las divisas, no los metales.

Por decir de todo, en el siglo XX el valor del dólar ha perdido alrededor del 80–90 % de su valor. Por tanto había que poner mas papel dólar para comprar una onza de Oro. 

Estamos ahora en un cruce de caminos, o quizá final de un camino donde puede haber de todo.

Bueno, dejo un enlace interesante, que habla sobre el tema arriba apuntado de la inflación.

Saludos y suerte.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: Precio real del oro, “entre 10 mil y 50 mil dÃ³lares”: James Rickards

.


----------



## xuncall (17 Oct 2015)

Fernando, lo de los karlillos no tiene misterio, cuando la crisis daba duro (más que ahora?) vi las barbas de mi vecino pelar, e intenté poner algo de las mías a remojar 8:. Es así cómo vine a parar a este foro, y todo el mundo coincidía en que los karlillos eran una solución casi redonda como refugio.

Sólo un matiz con lo de EEUU-Roma: un síntoma de la decadencia romana fueron sus enormes contradicciones internas a todos los niveles al final, como la escisión religiosa y las enormes divergencias Oriente-Occidente. Yo no veo de momento algo tan grave en EEUU, sirva de ejemplo lo casi iguales que son los (casi) únicos partidos que existen, republicanos y demócratas.
Algo me dice que los cambios fuertes van a venir más por cuestiones ambientales y/o tecnológicas que por políticas (ojalá me equivoque y el capitalismo desaparezca mucho antes de cargarse lo que queda).

Fichanegra, qué me vas a contar de Matrix... mi película favorita y obviamente no por sus efectos especiales, si no por la cuestión filosófica. No creo que tenga que cambiar mi forma de pensar, aunque vivamos tiempos oscuros hay luz, o por lo menos tenemos el deber moral de creerla y/o crearla.
Por otro lado buenísima la explicación para ignorantes como yo. Sí, son reflexiones que fui aprendiendo desde que empecé a estudiar un poco estas cosas y entré en el foro. La cuestión de lo que es "dinero" de verdad lo tengo claro, ahora lo que me falta es saber cómo puedo convertir mis papeles a dinero de verdad de una forma prudente y eficiente. Eso ya es más difícil y requiere leer cosas a las que no estoy acostumbrado.

Gracias de nuevo compas, abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2015)

Hola, xuncall: No, si ya tenía claro el porqué de tus Karlillos... Bueno, yo también tengo, pero vamos nada del otro mundo, ya que esa "dualidad" del Karlillo NO acabo de verla. Me explico: si quiero Plata compro ésta y si quiero "papel" pues lo tengo en la divisa que me interese y "formatos" los hay de todos los "colores"...

Respecto a Roma, soy un estudioso de la misma y he escrito bastante sobre ella. En fin, que "algo" sé... Mira, el "matiz" te lo desmonto desde el mismo momento que hablamos de una "Decadencia" que duró SIGLOS, por tanto no es comparable con el Imperio actual, es decir los EE.UU. Además, yo soy de la opinión de que la creación del Imperio de Oriente fue algo muy pensado y meditado por los romanos. De alguna manera, se adelantaron a la Caída del Imperio de Occidente y después de la misma, Bizancio reconquistó casi toda la zona mediterránea pérdida y la mantuvo durante bastantes siglos más, de hecho hasta la llegada de los árabes.

Respecto a los "cambios" que podrían producirse, pues es factible un "mix", es decir de todo un poco o MUCHO... En el aspecto económico-financiero sabemos que estamos con la "patada adelante" hasta que no se pueda más, vamos hasta llegar al "precipicio"... En lo socio-político está casi todo CARCOMIDO, por tanto también cuestión de tiempo el que se venga abajo. Y en lo geopolítico, pues qué decir...

En fin, malos tiempos para la "lírica" y también para lo que no lo es...

Saludos.


----------



## fichanegra (18 Oct 2015)

Hola Buenas noches.

Xuncall, sobre los que llamáis Karlillos, hay algunos detalles que bastante gente que los compró desconocía. Por eso y entre otras cosas no me sorprendió encontrarlos en el banco hasta hace unos meses, y casualmente de 12 € que son los que en teoría –juntamente con los de 20 €– habían desaparecido. Toda una historia, y es que, como la Plata no subía, incluso bajaba los devolvían al banco. jajajajja. Quizá pensaban que el peligro de crisis económica no era ya para tener en cuenta.

La gente es tremenda, las cosas tienen que subir para meterse en ellas. Incluso en lo que se llama bolsa, hay que entrar en momentos de bajar ( hablo sobre la forma de entrar a largo, que es generalmente como funciona la gran mayoría de la gente. Entrar a corto ( apostar a la baja) ya es un poco mas complicado y requiere otra técnica) Bueno sigo con lo de los karlillos.

Cosa curiosa, pero tb entendible es que estas monedas tenían precio facial de 12,20, 30 €. pero todas con el mismo peso de Plata. Caso de venta por el tenedor al Banco de España,este te aseguraba el precio facial, sin entrar en el valor de la Plata en ese momento.

1/2 onza troy son 15,50 aprox. Estas monedas tienen un poco mas de media onza troy de plata pura. Pesan 18/gr de 925 =16,65 gr de plata pura.

Sin embargo, los distintos precios que fueron adquiriendo no se correspondían al final porque la plata había bajado de precio.. Esos precios en crescendo los habían puesto en momentos que la cotización de la Plata subía, pero ya a partir de 2011 empezó a cotizar a la baja. Posteriormente resultaba que la compra de la onza en el mercado internacional se hizo mas barata. Una Oz/troy ha venido a salir últimamente y total por alrededor de 17 € con una gran pureza de 999 y 9999. Mientras que el karlillo mas barato y rentable se pondría por unos 24 €. Si unimos a esto la limpieza, percepción y relieve de la moneda nueva, pues la elección estaría hecha. 

Por otra parte, estaba bien tener karlillos en los supuestos de salida del euro ( como se decía) pero hoy ya sabemos que no dejan salir a nadie de la UE, a menos sin que te dejes la cartera dentro, las empresas, y todo el esfuerzo de 20 millones de currantes durante 50 años..

Bueno un saludo


----------



## xuncall (22 Oct 2015)

Fernando y fichanegra, muchas gracias por la info, pero como ya he dicho anteriormente, mis conocimientos son limitados, y cuando entré en este foro y vi la amplia aceptación que tenía el tema de los karlillos, apoyado sobre todo en la dualidad de su valor, pues no me lo pensé. Sobre el resto de información relacionada con ellos... ojalá pudiese debatir con vosotros pero no llego .
Eso sí, me gustó mucha esta frase fichanegra: *Por otra parte, estaba bien tener karlillos en los supuestos de salida del euro ( como se decía) pero hoy ya sabemos que no dejan salir a nadie de la UE, a menos sin que te dejes la cartera dentro, las empresas, y todo el esfuerzo de 20 millones de currantes durante 50 años..*
En mi opinión es una definición bastante aproximada del funcionamiento neoliberal.

Fernando, desde luego que los tiempos son muy diferentes entre ambos imperios, hablamos de muchos siglos frente a sólo uno, y ese es otro de los motivos por los que no veo todavía ese declive pronunciado de la hegemonía yanki. Además, si algo nos ha enseñado la historia, es que para que el "león dominante de la manada" se vaya lo tienen que echar, nunca renuncia, por lo que en teoría debería haber una guerra de por medio (militar o financiera) para que ceda el testigo. Sí, algunas personas dicen que ya estamos en medio de esa guerra financiera... quién sabe!.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2015)

Hola, xuncall: Pues, SÍ, a lo largo de la Historia ningún Imperio ha sido destronado por otro sin que hubiera habido una guerra por en medio y no, precisamente, económico-financiera, aunque ésta suele ser la "antesala"...

¿Estamos hoy en puertas de "repetir" la misma Historia? Pues, aparentemente, NO y por el consabido "mantra" de la disuasión nuclear, pero tengo serias dudas al respecto y porque conozco un poco la Historia. Mira, ya que vives en Brasil, te interesará saber que el principal socio comercial de ese país siempre ha sido el sustituto del Imperio "reinante" y esta posición la ocupa actualmente China... Ahora bien, que éste último país sea el nuevo "Imperio" que sustituya a los EE.UU. pues como que NO lo veo, al menos en su actual "formato".

Saludos.


----------



## fichanegra (23 Oct 2015)

Hola Buenas noches. Antes de que se me olvide –y referente a esa guerra financiera que apuntabas xuncall. te diré que: hace meses, incluso los últimos años que, no solo se esta fraguando, sino que ciberataques han estado hace meses en el candelero. Pero incluso a llegado a mas, o sea una combinación de explosiones en respectivos terrenos enemigos, sin declarar. Dos explosiones en el este de china hace unas semanas, una de ellas cercana al mayor ordenador del mundo. ?? casualidades ? pudiera. 

Mira, la ultima casualidad. China ha emitido las primeras letras en su moneda estos días ( renminbi) y…..zas, otra explosión en Planta química. ? Casualidad? Bien, pues creo que la guerra financiera se esta complicando fuertemente.

En efecto, creo que como decís al león lo tienen que echar. Lo que pasa es que estas ultimas semanas, Rusia ha sacado del bolsillo tal tecnología armamentista que el león , aun teniendo ganas de hincar el diente, no lo ve claro. 

Por decir una. Un simple avión ruso desarmado hace unos meses, dejo en el Mar Negro, a un superdestructor yanki cargado con el sistema Aegis, sin radar, sin electrónica, cegado totalmente.La tripulación cogió tal cague, que una vez llegados a puerto quería salirse de la marina. Lo mismo pasó con un portaaviones yanki en el Mar del Norte, que enfilaba para el Baltico. No parece que hacia mucha gracia y le dejaron los cables tocados, quedo reparando en casa de los primos, en Inglaterra. Te mando link.

Por otra parte, muy posible que arme en alguna zona, y el Este de Europa tiene bastantes papeletas. Veremos.

De todas formas, la historia tiene que dejarnos muchísimas cosas mas. Las que van a suceder, y muy importantes las que ya han sucedido y nos han ocultado.Solo han salido un 30-40% y manipuladas. Y pongo muchas. Seria una sorpresa ( para algunos) que desde hace 3-4-5 Mil años hasta hoy, hay un hilo que nos conecta sin haber casi pasado el tiempo. Lo mismo fue aquello, que esto.

UN SIMPLE AVIÃ“N RUSO DESARMADO DESACTIVA A TODO UN DESTRUCTOR DE ÃšLTIMA GENERACIÃ“N DE EEUU | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

China: nueve heridos en segunda explosiÃ³n quÃ*mica en diez dÃ*as - BBC Mundo

Blanco y en botella ??….Leche

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2015)

Brasil eliminó 657.761 puestos de trabajo formales hasta septiembre Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## cidcampeadoreando (25 Oct 2015)

Es sabido que gran parte del dinero que está saliendo de países como Brasil, se está colocando en deuda de otros como España.

Figúrate, xuncall, cuál debe ser la percepción que tienen sobre Brasil, que ya hoy salen corriendo de allí y prefieren colocar su dinero en el ESTERCOLERO español antes que esperarse a ver qué pasa después de los JJOO.

¡No te digo ná; y te lo digo tó!


----------



## Stopford (26 Oct 2015)

Somos muchos los que pensamos en mi sector que la situación en Brasil sólo puede empeorar y que como pasó con Grecia la puntilla llegará después de los juegos olímpicos, antes hay demasiado en juego. Aprovecha cualquier repunte en los próximos meses para salirte.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Oct 2015)

Yo también estoy en Brasil con dinero en reales, pero he ido cambiando a medida que tenia "stock", desde los 3 reales/euro. Ahora tengo cierta cantidad que no me compensa seguir cambiando a este tipo y voy a esperar unos meses a ver si amaina el temporal, creo que allá por junio o julio puede ser mejor momento....por no hablar de lo que tengo acumulado en el FGTS que eso se queda alli 3 o 4 años más...veremos.

Estuve viendo el tema de las monedas de plata, imposible, el trade bueno es al contrario, una moneda de plata american eagle que en el andorrano te sale a unos 20 euros (85 reales) Monedas de plata Estados Unidos : Moneda American Eagle 2015 Plata 1 oz, las venden en Brasil a 140 reales....

Se me ocurrio tambien comprar un fusca o una kombi y llevarla a españa, pues al ser residente en brasil, cuando vuelves a España no tienes que pagar impuestos por ello. Un fusquita decente de principios de los 70 bien cuidado lo puedes conseguir por unos 15.000 reales facil, unos 3.500€. Hay que sumar el transporte (unos 1.000€ creo) y luego no estoy seguro de por cuanto lo venderias en españa, hay que verlo.

https://www.webclassicos.com.br/

Saludos


----------



## Stopford (26 Oct 2015)

HisHoliness dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Se me ocurrio tambien comprar un fusca o una kombi y llevarla a españa, pues al ser residente en brasil, cuando vuelves a España no tienes que pagar impuestos por ello. Un fusquita decente de principios de los 70 bien cuidado lo puedes conseguir por unos 15.000 reales facil, unos 3.500€. Hay que sumar el transporte (unos 1.000€ creo) y luego no estoy seguro de por cuanto lo venderias en españa, hay que verlo.
> 
> ...



Mirate bien lo del coche, conoces a alguien que ya lo haya hecho? si sí entonces que te expliquen los pasos, si no conoces a alguien entonces te explico yo el problema. Que te exoneren de pagar los impuestos de circulación no quiere decir que a tu llegada a la UE te regalen el permiso de circulación. Si no tiene status de clásico dudo que esos coches fabricados en Brasil superen los requisitos UE así sin más y adaptarlos igual te sale un pastizal. Tendrías un precioso buga para dar vueltas por el garaje de tu comunidad pero no para sacarlo a la carretera.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Oct 2015)

Stopford dijo:


> Mirate bien lo del coche, conoces a alguien que ya lo haya hecho? si sí entonces que te expliquen los pasos, si no conoces a alguien entonces te explico yo el problema. Que te exoneren de pagar los impuestos de circulación no quiere decir que a tu llegada a la UE te regalen el permiso de circulación. Si no tiene status de clásico dudo que esos coches fabricados en Brasil superen los requisitos UE así sin más y adaptarlos igual te sale un pastizal. Tendrías un precioso buga para dar vueltas por el garaje de tu comunidad pero no para sacarlo a la carretera.



Si, estoy hablando de coches de +25 años por lo tanto serian clasicos. no?


----------



## Stopford (26 Oct 2015)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Si, estoy hablando de coches de +25 años por lo tanto serian clasicos. no?



+25 debería tener status de clásico pero no soy un experto en el tema. De cualquier forma la prueba del algodón es la de siempre. Hay alguien que ya lo esté haciendo? si es así entonces puede ser una oportunidad, si no hay nadie entonces lo más probable es que algún coste no lo estés teniendo en cuenta. El tema coches está muy trillado.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Oct 2015)

Stopford dijo:


> +25 debería tener status de clásico pero no soy un experto en el tema. De cualquier forma la prueba del algodón es la de siempre. Hay alguien que ya lo esté haciendo? si es así entonces puede ser una oportunidad, si no hay nadie entonces lo más probable es que algún coste no lo estés teniendo en cuenta. El tema coches está muy trillado.




Claro que hay gente haciendolo, pero nuestra ventaja competitiva es que al ser residente no tengo que pagar impuestos al importarlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2015)

- Los bancos disparan los intereses de la tarjeta de crédito al 414 % en Brasil Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## fichanegra (1 Nov 2015)

Hola buenas noches. Muy interesante eso del estercolero español. del cidcampeador jajajaj,muy bueno.Y bien que estercolero.– Sin embargo este estercolero parece que tiene atractivo para algunos ( no sé donde, pero parece que así es) 

Lo curioso del caso es que la deuda española se esta financiando a tipos de interés negativos. O sea que , pagan por tener seguridad ( tipo Alemania) ? Seguridad en la inversión en España ? ummmm..Con control de capitales incluido. 

Referente a las compras de coches para la venta en España etc etc..Yo los mejores "negocios" que he visto ( negocios entre comillas) es tener vendido antes de comprar. Lo demás es montar una peli, con la consiguiente pérdida de tiempo y dinero, por no decir vueltas, revueltas y molestias–– ?Hay excepciones ) pues si, hay excepciones

Sobre las monedas de Plata, Eagle etc..de las que dicen que es un buen trader…Pues bueno, creo que quien lo dice, lo hace un poco a la ligera o no ha mirado bien..Y ya que habla de una determinada tienda, pues mejor "trade" seria La Maple canadiense, que vale casi 2 euros menos que la Eagle yanki. Incluso la Maple tiene la mayor pureza 99,99 y creo que la Eagle no lo refleja, síntoma de 99,9. 
La verdad es que son purezas extremas las dos, pero con una ligera variación.–Evidentemente esto puede ser así, si de lo que estamos hablando no es de coleccionismo, sino de tener en nuestro poder–o vender– reserva de valor en muy fina Plata.

Pero claro, luego hay que matizar y comprobar los 140 reales a que hipotéticamente se venden en Brasil esas monedas...Tb si la compra/venta se hace a título particular , o quien lo vende así, son tiendas especializadas. Luego conocer la legislación sobre MP para cambio de país. Y evidentemente tener una determinada cantidad que pueda ser interesante la venta...Pero bueno, eso es la parte especulativa. La otra parte, o sea, hacerse con plata para los momentos difíciles, pues aun hay tiempo. ––Y evidentemente caso se pusiera en su sitio el precio de la Plata, dado las grandes compras de Asia somos bastantes los que pensaríamos no vender X divisa fíat, ( para qué ? ). Mejor futuras divisas respaldadas por Oro.

Por otra parte no sé si habéis visto la gráfica Euro/BRL, con un real bajando desde Enero frente al Euro a toda pastilla. Pues quizá sentarse en una banqueta esperando la mejora del real, para dentro de X meses, no la veo. Quizá se derrumbe mas el real. De todas formas están todas las divisas tan orientadas hacia el hospital, que como se mueva el dólar hacia el lugar que le correspondería por su valor, entran todas ipso–facto en la mesa de operaciones. Y permitirme para finalizar,un ligero apunte en forma de enlace, para que veáis por donde van los caminos.

Venga un saludo.

https://actualidad.rt.com/economia/189873-putin-ordena-expulsar-dolar-comercio-rusia


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2015)

Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: More Pain Ahead For Brazil?

Saludos.


----------



## xuncall (4 Nov 2015)

Buenas de nuevo Fernando, fichanegra,

Otra vez llego a responder con bastante retraso, estuve con bastante ajetreo por aquí, disculpad.

Sobre teorías de la conspiración militares, políticas y/o financieras... Si algo he aprendido en los años de estudio e investigación que llevo es que, si bien no hay que creer todo lo que se lee (faltaría más), parece cada día más claro que la realidad supera y mucho a la ficción, y desgraciadamente desde un punto de vista negativo. La decadencia parcial de Estados Unidos y el auge de China no ha hecho más que comenzar y todo está aún por escribir, pero lo que se cuece entre bastidores debe ser tan alucinante que posiblemente ni podamos imaginarlo. Y es que si no no se entienden tantas cosas en este mundo, como lo caprichoso e ilógico que muchas veces es el sistema financiero. En fin...

Fichanegra, en relación a Rusia, es muy significativo lo que está pasando ahora mismo en Siria. Rusia está tomando posiciones y lo está haciendo en serio.

Ahora mismo el cambio está a 4,13, lejos de los 4,75 que llegó a estar. Como ya dije, a partir de 4R para abajo empiezo a retirar el dinero poco a poco, teniendo en cuenta que la posible bajada venga más adelante, antes de los JJOO. Mientras, sigo mi trabajo de hormiguita con los aparatos electrónicos (Aliexpress me está ayudando en este sentido para gastar Reales y vender en euros en España).

Curioso lo que leí del fusca, pero yo no quiero complicarme a tal extremo, sobre todo en este país que para eso es nefasto y teniendo en cuenta que la ganancia no será grandísima, algo que puedo conseguir con aparatos tecnológicos de forma más fácil, por ejemplo.

Fichanegra... ¿qué producto se puede vender antes de comprar y que pueda ser accesible a "seres humanos" como yo? Je. Me interesa.

Cuánto aprendo!


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2015)

Hola, xuncall: Precisamente, esta tarde escribí un post en este hilo y que no apareció, algo que suele suceder en los últimos tiempos en este foro. Da coraje porque son minutos "tirados".

Te indicaba entonces que vigilarás esos 4 en el par EUR/BRL porque podrías ir "descargando". El EUR está muy debilitado y no sé si acabará hundiéndose contra el USD, pero me parece que es aún un poco pronto para que lo haga. Vigila porque un rebote es bastante factible. Sin embargo, ya ves que lo mejor siempre es no dejarse llevar por la desesperanza y tener cierta paciencia. Con Suerte es posible que pierdas poco o nada...

Respecto a lo que preguntas a fichanegra, prefiero no "entrometerme" y como se le ve bastante "puesto" en algunos temas -creo que hasta podría "conocerlo"...- ya te dirá él...

Saludos.


----------



## Nami (5 Nov 2015)

Hola a todos,

Éste es un hilo muy interesante, del que se puede aprender y que me puede servir en lo personal. Quería iniciar uno con mis dudas sobre un servicio de transferencias, pero prefiero ponerlo primero aquí.

Buscando la mejor forma de ahorrar dinero entre UK y España encontré TransferWise y me preguntaba si lo conocéis. 

El siguiente texto lo he sacado de un blog:



> Transferwise es una empresa [..] que nació con el único fin de reducir el coste de las transferencias bancarias internacionales y las comisiones en los cambios de divisa.
> 
> Su modo de saltarse las comisiones bancarias es muy simple y sencillo. [..] En vez de transferir el dinero de una cuenta de un país a otro, ellos disponen de una cuenta en cada país en su moneda local desde donde reciben y transfieren el dinero.
> 
> ...



Hablo desde el total desconocimiento y estaba buscando alguna orientación.

No sé si cuentan con servicio en Reales Brasileños, pero de ser así quizás te podría servir *xuncall*.

Siento el tocho y agradezco cualquier indicación.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2015)

Hola, Nami: No lo conozco, pero en cualquier caso, dejo esto...

- La verdad sobre Transferwise, Ventajas e Inconvenientes de usarlo | Mochiadictos

Saludos.


----------



## xuncall (5 Nov 2015)

Fernando, gracias de nuevo por la info. Sí, ahora miro todos los días varias veces el cambio, para saber qué voy haciendo. A estas alturas del partido, si se mantiene entorno a 4 reales el euro, lo de comprar y vender electrónica va a quedar en punto muerto porque ya no merece tanto la pena. Me centro en servicios como el puesto por el compañero, TransferWise, o los bitcoins. Ahora mismo esas dos vías pienso que son las mejores.

Y ahí es donde viene el bajón que acabo de tener. Después de leer toda la info que habéis aportado, y abrírseme los ojos como platos con la esperanza, acabo de leer que (oh sorpresa en este país... afff) no opera de Brasil para el exterior. Mi gozo en un pozo... pfff.

En fin, seguimos, y por favor Nami, continúa por aquí y nos vamos informando de lo que veamos, ok?


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2015)

Hola, Xuncall: La opción de BitCoin NO la veo, primero porque no me gusta, vamos porque no creo en él y no porque la "idea" no sea fantástica, pero suelo ser muy escéptico y más cuando se trata de "proteger" los ahorros de una vida... No deja de ser una opción, pero creo que es un activo asociado a una fuerte volatilidad, así que como "protección" no lo veo. Otra cosa, es que pongas una pequeña cantidad ahí y si tienes Suerte puede darte una buena rentabilidad, pero el cuándo vete a saber...

¿La opción de ING en Brasil es cara? Ahora mismo, podría ser una buena alternativa, aunque desconozco la operativa de Brasil a España.

Saludos.


----------



## Nami (5 Nov 2015)

Gracias *fernandojcg* por el enlace, cada vez estoy encontrando más información en la red sobre estas transferencias.

*xuncall* aunque en la página principal no pone como opción los Reales Brasileños, he estado curioseando en la página de soporte de TransferWise y encontré lo siguiente:



> *Brasil - Real brasileño (BRL)*
> 
> TransferWise solo puede enviar BRL a cuentas bancarias localizadas en Brasil. Por el momento solo podemos enviar BRL pero no podemos recibir transferencias en esta moneda, estamos trabajando en añadir este servicio y lo publicaremos una vez esté disponible.
> 
> ...



No sé si ya lo habrás leído pero quizás te interese si no tardan mucho en sacar el servicio en esa moneda, hay otros tipos de moneda en los que pone lo mismo de "están trabajando" y otros en las que directamente dicen que no lo ofrecen.

Creo que en mi caso investigaré un poco más y es probable que lo pruebe primero con una pequeña cantidad.


----------



## xuncall (5 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Xuncall: La opción de BitCoin NO la veo, primero porque no me gusta, vamos porque no creo en él y no porque la "idea" no sea fantástica, pero suelo ser muy escéptico y más cuando se trata de "proteger" los ahorros de una vida... No deja de ser una opción, pero creo que es un activo asociado a una fuerte volatilidad, así que como "protección" no lo veo. Otra cosa, es que pongas una pequeña cantidad ahí y si tienes Suerte puede darte una buena rentabilidad, pero el cuándo vete a saber...
> 
> ¿La opción de ING en Brasil es cara? Ahora mismo, podría ser una buena alternativa, aunque desconozco la operativa de Brasil a España.
> 
> Saludos.




Sin duda Fernando, de acuerdo en lo que dices. Llevo dos días leyendo y, aunque la idea efectivamente es preciosa (y yo estoy convencido de que el futuro del dinero va por ahí si es que las democracias nos las tomamos en serio), también lo que es que por el momento la cosa está muy inestable. Ya ha habido en sólo 5 años un par de burbujas de las grandes explotadas. Pero la idea del bitcoin no es en mi caso a largo ni a medio plazo (tal vez una pequeña cantidad sí sea a medio plazo, para experimentar). La idea es que me sirva como "puente" para llevarme el dinero a España a bajo coste, algo muy inmediato vaya, de un par de días. Pero justo ahora acabo de recibir un correo electrónico esperanzador que comentaré en la respuesta a Nami.

En relación a ING, por lo que leí es la mejor opción con respecto a la banca. Por lo que me informé, en este particular la mejor combinación sería Caixa Económica Federal hacia ING España. Pero sigue siendo banca, y me dejaría bastante dinero por el camino. Tengo que estudiar más a fondo el bitcoin, pero éste junto a Transferwise me parecen las mejores opciones de momento.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2015 at 19:00 ----------




Nami dijo:


> Gracias *fernandojcg* por el enlace, cada vez estoy encontrando más información en la red sobre estas transferencias.
> 
> *xuncall* aunque en la página principal no pone como opción los Reales Brasileños, he estado curioseando en la página de soporte de TransferWise y encontré lo siguiente:
> 
> ...




Mira el correo que acabo de recibir por parte de TransferWise Nami. Les escribí hoy por la mañana preguntándoles sobre enviar Reales brasileños fuera del país e instándoles a que lo hicieran porque en los próximos dos años saldrán muchos reales de ese país por la situación en la que está, y mira lo que me han respondido:

_Hola Carlinhos.
Como bien dices aún no ofrecemos el servicio, de todas formas nuestro equipo de banca esta procurando abrir la ruta desde Brasil lo antes posible, puede que ocurra a lo largo del próximo mes.
Por ello te animo a que dejes tu email en Transfer Money Online | Send Money Abroad with TransferWise . Recibirás un email informativo en cuanto abramos la ruta, espero que sea antes de que vuelvas
Si por algún casual tuvieras el dinero en Euros podrías enviártelo directamente a tu banco mediante el pago SWIFT y con ello no tendrías que usar TransferWise, pero si si son BRL tendrás que esperar a que lo abramos que será pronto.
Espero que este email haya sido eperanzador.
En cualquier caso con cualquier pregunta no dudes en contactarnos nuevamente.
Recibe un cordial saludo
Fernando Garcia del Soporte de TransferWise _


Ojalá... para mí sería la solución perfecta. Pagar sólo un 5 por mil de lo transferido es de risa comparado con lo que me cobran aquí.


----------



## Herr Ardo (5 Nov 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Vas a perder 12.000 euros, no es para tanto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 22:55 ----------
> 
> Asume las perdidas.



cuando la avaricia le cegó por los altos intereses que le daban en brasil, no estaba tan consternado.

Conoci a un "emprendedor" -o un listo- que se dedico en invertir en apartamentos en la costa (Brasil). Un "triunfador" que se comio los mocos, perdio pasta a espuertas. 

es triste shur, pero Quien especula, tarde o trempado alguien le encula.


----------



## xuncall (5 Nov 2015)

Herr Ardo dijo:


> cuando la avaricia le cegó por los altos intereses que le daban en brasil, no estaba tan consternado.
> 
> Quien especula, tarde o trempado alguien le encula



Otro troll de El Centinela. A ignorados que te vas nene.

Seguimos con los temas importantes!


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2015)

Los "altos" intereses de Brasil son los propios de aquella zona geográfica. Quizás, y eso ya lo comenté, su "error" fue no abrir también una cuenta en USD y que es lo "normal" hacer por allí, pero claro xuncall ya reconoció que no tenía apenas conocimientos financieros, por tanto lo que le ha sucedido a él le hubiera ocurrido a más de un "espabilado" que pueda "presumir" a toro pasado... En cualquier caso, creo que xuncall ha aprendido la "lección" y será más prudente en el futuro. Además, de momento, NO ha perdido NADA y para que sea así primero tendrá que "materializar"... ¿No?


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Los "altos" intereses de Brasil son los propios de aquella zona geográfica. Quizás, y eso ya lo comenté, su "error" fue no abrir también una cuenta en USD y que es lo "normal" hacer por allí, pero claro xuncall ya reconoció que no tenía apenas conocimientos financieros, por tanto lo que le ha sucedido a él le hubiera ocurrido a más de un "espabilado" que pueda "presumir" a toro pasado... En cualquier caso, creo que xuncall ha aprendido la "lección" y será más prudente en el futuro. Además, de momento, NO ha perdido NADA y para que sea así primero tendrá que "materializar"... ¿No?



En Brasil no puedes abrir una cuenta en moneda extranjera, asi que no veo como va a ser lo "normal", o es que hablas "de oidas"?


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2015)

He hablado con un amigo que ha estado trabajando allí y, efectivamente, en Brasil no están permitidos los depósitos en USD, pero eso no quita para que se puedan contratar cuentas corrientes y/o depósitos en esa divisa fuera del país y que tengan vinculación con Brasil. Según me ha comentado, Banco do Brasil también los ofrece... Y en el pasado sí que parece que hubo cuentas corrientes y/o depósitos en USD en Brasil.

En cualquier caso, en el mundo de las divisas, siempre existen formas de "cubrirse", aunque evidentemente hay que conocer un poco los mercados.

Saludos.


----------



## xuncall (14 Jun 2016)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN*

Refloto el tema sólo para indicar dos cosas importantes:

1a: En este momento falta 1 mes y medio para volverme para Galicia definitivamente, y las olimpiadas están ahí, y el Real está en una mejor situación que cuando comencé este hilo (3,90) (creo que por aquel entonces sobre 4,50 y había llegado a 4,75 con respecto al euro), aunque lejos de lo que yo ansiaba (sobre 3,50-3,60) para enviar todo.
He estado cumpliendo con lo comentado aquí páginas atrás, usando mis conocimientos para ir llevando el dinero a través de compra/venta tecnológica por ejemplo (de segunda mano en Brasil y nueva en China), y de momento ya tengo en España cerca del 40% de mis ahorros, habiendo conseguido una media en las transacciones diversas de más o menos 3,70.

2a: Además del Bitcoin como alternativa a llevar el dinero para España (sin contar los bancos, complicados y muy caros en Brasil para hacer esto) ha surgido una nueva vía, más barata (aunque mucho más cara que en otros países de Europa por ejemplo) y cómoda, llamada Transferwise. Ya llevaba un tiempo funcionando pero no en Brasil. Abrieron la posibilidad de enviar dinero de Brasil a España creo que en Marzo de este 2016. La estoy utilizando y va de maravilla. La put... aquí es que siempre se trabaja con el dólar turismo o muy cercano a él, para hacer envíos al extranjero. Para poner un ejemplo, el otro día hice un envío cuando el euro estaba a 3,85 reales y al final me llegó cambiada la cantidad a 4,00 (todo incluido eso sí, tasas, etc.). Es mucho, pero es que así es la legislación aquí. Haciéndolo por banco las condiciones son aún peores.

Quiero nuevamente agradecer a todxs aquellxs que os pasasteis por aquí en su día para echar una mano, especialmente a fernandojcg, GRACIAS!!


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Jun 2016)

¿Seguro que quieres volver a España?


----------



## xuncall (14 Jun 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Seguro que quieres volver a España?



No sólo vivo en Brasil, es que aún encima vivo en Río de Janeiro. Aquí la gente se "mea" de la risa de las "crisis" europeas, y no son palabras mías, me lo han comentado muchas veces.

Llevo 4 años viviendo aquí, y a pesar de que mucha gente lo está pasando mal en España, por supuesto, lo que hay aquí es otra cosa.

Sin contar la violencia y los muy pobres servicios públicos (aunque mejoraron muchísimo con el gobierno PT, a pesar de la mucha mierda que también hicieron), motivos maaaaasss que suficientes para irse de aquí, la calidad de vida de una ciudad como Coruña por ejemplo comparada con Rio... el día y la noche. Mi pareja tarda 1h y media en ir al trabajo en un bus abarrotado, en pie, para una distancia de 15km... Y otra 1h y media para volver. Creo que queda dicho todo.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2016)

Hola, xuncall: Me alegro mucho de que las cosas se te hayan arreglado en buena parte y era cuestión de Paciencia, luego tiempo y también Suerte.

El amigo gonzalor desconoce cómo está Brasil en estos momentos y ya lleva tiempo así. Mucho mejor España ahora mismo. Y los gallegos, tradicionalmente, suelen apañarse bastante bien. Son gente trabajadora y austera.

Un fuerte abrazo, amigo.


----------



## xuncall (16 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, xuncall: Me alegro mucho de que las cosas se te hayan arreglado en buena parte y era cuestión de Paciencia, luego tiempo y también Suerte.
> 
> El amigo gonzalor desconoce cómo está Brasil en estos momentos y ya lleva tiempo así. Mucho mejor España ahora mismo. Y los gallegos, tradicionalmente, suelen apañarse bastante bien. Son gente trabajadora y austera.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo, amigo.




Fernando, siempre es un placer leerte, gracias por tus palabras 

Está claro, yo en Galicia me siento muy bien, aunque la cosa no estará fácil, me acabo de enterar de que no he conseguido una beca para la universidad con la que contaba, ahora se abre un horizonte lleno de dudas... Pero al menos estaré en casa y con la familia.

Si vuelvo pronto por Barcelona (tuve una compañera que era de allí, e iba mucho) te aviso y te invito a un zumo! 

Un abrazo compañero


----------



## xuncall (24 Jun 2016)

Bueno, el brexit ha movido la cosa bastante...

El real ayer estaba a 3,83 cada euro, hoy llego a estar a 3,64.

Esta claro que el real y el euro ahora mismo estan en una situacion delicada, por eso la pregunta es:

Me espero un poco y no cambio mis reales a ver si la devaluacion del euro sigue adelante?? Que opinais?


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2016)

xuncall dijo:


> Bueno, el brexit ha movido la cosa bastante...
> 
> El real ayer estaba a 3,83 cada euro, hoy llego a estar a 3,64.
> 
> ...



Yo movería antes de que finalice las Olimpiadas, creo que ahora puede ser un buen momento.. pero ya sabes que estas cosas son impredecibles y te la vas a tener que jugar


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2016)

Hola, xuncall: Vigila lo que hacen hoy los mercados cuando habrán los americanos... Y también ten en cuenta que los resultados electorales del Domingo, en España, podrían mover mucho también todos los mercados -incluidos los de divisas- el Lunes y empezando por los mercados asiáticos.

Dicho esto: puedes materializar algo si se acerca a esos mínimos de hoy y dejar una parte para los próximos días...

En cualquier caso, xuncall, entiende que es muy difícil aconsejarte en estos momentos ya que existe una sobre reacción que no sabemos lo que puede durar. Resumiendo: eres tú quien debe "mojarse", a fin de cuentas es tu "pasta" y esto no deja de ser un foro...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Seguro que quieres volver a España?



Te aseguro que la crisis ahí es mas fuerte q en Europa y las cosas están muy jodidas, se echan de menos muchas cosas estando en Brasil


----------



## xuncall (26 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, xuncall: Vigila lo que hacen hoy los mercados cuando habrán los americanos... Y también ten en cuenta que los resultados electorales del Domingo, en España, podrían mover mucho también todos los mercados -incluidos los de divisas- el Lunes y empezando por los mercados asiáticos.
> 
> Dicho esto: puedes materializar algo si se acerca a esos mínimos de hoy y dejar una parte para los próximos días...
> 
> ...




Querido Fernando, eso siempre lo he tenido muy presente. Jamás vendría al foro a que me dijesen exactamente qué hacer, la finalidad es recabar diferentes puntos de vista, mucho más experimentados muchas veces que el mío, y a partir de ahí tomar MI decisión, sin duda. Así he hecho hasta el momento y me ha ido saliendo bien. Ojalá lo hubiese hecho antes de llevarme mi dinero a Brasil.

Vamos a esperar efectivamente a ver lo que pasa hoy en España. Y estoy de acuerdo con Polux, creo que lo más sensato es sacar casi todo antes de acabar las Olimpiadas... aunque efectivamente nunca se sabe. Diversificar, supongo, que siempre es el mejor consejo para un ignorante como yo.

Gracias, compañeros, como siempre, un abrazo.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2016 at 14:01 ----------




Polux dijo:


> Te aseguro que la crisis ahí es mas fuerte q en Europa y las cosas están muy jodidas, se echan de menos muchas cosas estando en Brasil



Exactamente... Mis colegas brasileños siempre me dicen que prefieren mil veces una crisis europea que una prosperidad brasileña...


----------

